# ESTADIOS PERUANOS II



## pedro1011

Bueno, habiendo cumplido su función la primera parte de este tema (ver Estadios Peruanos), ahora se abre la segunda.
Empiezo con estas fotos:


*ALIANZA LIMA*








Aunque esta foto es antigua, sirve para apreciar el estadio victoriano


*SAN MARCOS*








Esta foto del periódico también es un poco antigua, pero la pongo porque de todas maneras permite apreciar algo


----------



## Jose Perez

que fea es La Victoria.Los exteriores del estadio Matute dan miedo!!


----------



## uspaorkoo

aun me sigo preguntando....y que paso con el famoso estadio municipal de Chimbote que iban o que ya estaban contruyendo?.....no que ya iba a estar terminado para estas epocas?....alguien sabe algo?


----------



## pedro1011

Ya debe estar cerca de su terminación. Apenas tenga datos, los posteo.


----------



## skyperu34

tengo entendido que se esta construyendo y a poco de terminarse, alguien sabe con exactitud?


----------



## El Bajopontino

Así es, recién han culminado las tribunas Norte y Sur, leí eso en el periódico hace una semana.


----------



## pedro1011

Este post es de José Antonio, quien lo envió a su thread sobre los Distritos Arequipeños. 
Lo copio aquí porque es relevante para nuestro tema:

EL estadio Mariano Melgar como tu dices es para 20 000 personas y queda en el barrio del IV centerario en el distrito del cercado, el estadio de Cayma esta en la parte de la tomilla y es parte de un complejo que se construyo para los juegos bolivarianos, este estadio es complementado con una piscina olímpica construida para los mismos juegos.
este estadio es el tercer estadio mas grande de la cuidad detrás de la UNSA (60 000 espectadores) y el Melgar (20 000 espectadores) pero también existe el estadio Umacollo en el distrito de Yanahuara ( 5 500 espectadores) estadio Los Palitos en el Cercado (3 500 espectadores), estadio de Sachaca en el distrito con el mismo nombre(2 800 espectadores), estadio Ho Chi Min (espero que se escriba asi) para 1 200 espectadores, no tengo la capacidad de los estadios de Paucarpata, Mirafloes y Hunter, cuando los tenga los colocare con mucho gusto.

N.de R.: Por allí tengo una foto del estadio de Umacollo, que pondré apenas pueda.


----------



## Jose Antonio

Bueno, se que lo que se ha visto es solo estadios para futbol, pero lo que les voy a mostrar es un estadio en Arequipa construido solo para las peleas de toros. es el estadio mas grande del mundo para peleas de todos, y es que solo en Arequipa se hacen peleas de toros jajaja  . ojo que las peleas de toros es muy difernte a las corridas de toros, aqui los toros no mueren ni se lastiman y son tratados como grandes famosos, los nombres de los grandes toros son conocidos por toda la ciudad, salen en propagandas pegadas en las paredes de la ciudad, en la tele, etc. si estos toros mueren es solo de viejos ya que viven como reyes.


----------



## pedro1011

José Antonio: muy buenas tus fotos sobre el coliseo para peleas de toros. Sin embargo, creo que sería bueno que las pasaras más bien al thread Auditorios, Teatros y Coliseos, especializado en la materia. De esa manera mantenemos el orden en los temas.
Gracias.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Mejor dicho es una Plaza de Toros.


----------



## Jose Antonio

no es una plaza de toros, en una plaza de toros matan a los toros, aqui es un deporte ya que los toros son entrenados para las peleas, en una plaza de toros son preparados para morir.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Pero yo me refiero al recinto, pues tiene forma de Plaza de Toros, en Todo caso sería una Plaza para peleas de Toros, pero no es un estadio, además se nota que le falta tribunas.


----------



## pedro1011

Aquí tengo algunas novedades sobre el nuevo estadio de Chimbote:

*VISTA DEL ESTADIO IMPRESIONA CADA DIA MAS * 

Conforme avanzan los días, la vista es cada vez más impresionante de lo que será el nuevo *Estadio Centenario de Chimbote*, luego de culminar con el llenado del primer modulo de la tribuna oriente.

Asi manifestó el Gerente de Infraestructura Urbana de la Municipalidad Provincial del Santa, Arquitecto Roberto Briceño Franco quien además indicó que los feriados por Semana Santa han retrasado un poco el avance de la obra. 
LENTO PERO SEGURO… “Ya estamos trabajando en lo que se refiere al segundo modulo y como nosotros hemos asumido el compromiso de acabar en julio, lo que es la obra negra en cuanto a las tribunas”, dijo el gerente edil. Asimismo, dijo que también se ha empezado a vaciar concreto en las torres que sostendrán los palcos y las cabinas de prensa y eso nos va a tomar alrededor de dos meses, porque todo lo estamos trabajando en simultáneo, anotó. Esto es importante porque los señores del banco nos han pedido todo lo referente al tema legal para que empiecen a hacer las ventas de los palcos, agregó. 
EN LOS TRES FRENTES… Estamos atacando en los tres frentes, oriente, sur y occidente, en cuanto a oriente ya hemos terminado al cien por ciento lo que es cimientos y las columnas están paradas, todas, faltando solo llenar el segundo modulo. En sur ya tenemos levantada el cincuenta por ciento de columnas, y tenemos paradas, pero no llenadas el otro 50%, y eso debe terminarse en una semana y empezar con las obras en la tribuna. En cuanto a occidente, dijo que el 50% de las columnas ya están paradas y ya debemos estar terminando de parar las columnas en una semana más, junto con las torres de los palcos y la zona VIP de esta tribuna, y como esta tribuna tendrá butacas las tribunas serán más anchas, añadió. 
ILUMINACION… Ya han venido la General Electric y la Phillips, estas dos empresas para asesorarnos en este tema, todo el sistema de cableado ya esta casi listo, pero esto pasa por el tema presupuestal, pero estamos viendo la posibilidad de ampliar las tribunas y en los extremos colocar las torres desde la tribuna y no desde el suelo, comentó. 
*En el techado, dijo que van a ser unas estructuras metálicas que están cubiertas de un material parecido al bicarbonato que se están usando en las coberturas de los estadios, que son mas baratos y manejables. Finalmente dijo que estos techos serán ubicados tanto en oriente como en occidente, que se han usado en Corea y Japón*. Finalmente con respecto al *gras sintético del campo de juego*, dijo que ya han presentado un expediente técnico independiente del gras y ya tiene su SNIP, y también hemos presentado el presupuesto del mejoramiento del gras, ya los hemos enviado a Lima y seguro lo van a tratar el IPD y el Gobierno Central, acotó Roberto Briceño. 

Tomado de: www.diariodechimbote.com


----------



## skyperu34

no hay fotos pedro???? tengo enorme curiosidad de ver los avances de dicho recinto deportivo chibotano !


----------



## pedro1011

Apenas consiga alguna, la posteo. Calma, chibolo. 
Por ahora sólo tengo estas fotos, de hace unos seis meses. Como se ve, el estadio ya estaba bastante avanzado.



















Al final, se supone que quedará así:


----------



## skyperu34

esta bien tio, esperare calmado........


----------



## elmiocid

pero lo que les voy a mostrar es un estadio en Arequipa construido solo para las peleas de toros. es el estadio mas grande del mundo para peleas de toros, y es que solo en Arequipa se hacen peleas de toros jajaja . ojo que las peleas de toros es muy difernte a las corridas de toros
parece un trabalenguas jajajjajajaj


----------



## perupd

elmiocid said:


> pero lo que les voy a mostrar es un estadio en Arequipa construido solo para las peleas de toros. es el estadio mas grande del mundo para peleas de toros, y es que solo en Arequipa se hacen peleas de toros jajaja . ojo que las peleas de toros es muy difernte a las corridas de toros
> parece un trabalenguas jajajjajajaj


a ver si entiendo...los toros pelean...algo asi como las peleas de gallos?


----------



## freddiewa

El estadio de la UNSA tiene capacidad para 60mil??? desde cuando??? unos sobre otros??? jajajaja... mentira... Yo tenia entendido que tenia capacidad para 40-45mil.
Saludos


----------



## Inyector

Algunos datos para tener en cuenta:

1.- En Sullana tienen planeado remodelar el estadio Campeones del 36 (esto implica ampliarlo a 25000 personas, pista atletica, cabinas de prensa, etc). En Sullana habrían dos estadios modernos pues tambien se construye el Estadio Paco Gonzales del Alianza Atletico de Sullana.


----------



## hcastgu

Ese estadio del alianza atletico hace como 2 años lo anunciaron y hasta ahora no se tiene noticias de ello.........alguien sabe como va ese estadio si es q se esta construyendo o aun nada.


----------



## cibert

uspaorkoo said:


> aun me sigo preguntando....y que paso con el famoso estadio municipal de Chimbote que iban o que ya estaban contruyendo?.....no que ya iba a estar terminado para estas epocas?....alguien sabe algo?


creo que chimbote se mereceria.
chimbote es cuna de futbolistas me acuerdo en mis 12 años un jugador buenazo un tal ader cruz que lo vi jugar espectacular, pero siempre hay mafia y nunca lo llamaron a la seleccion tambien existia un jugador en sullana un tal Maradona barrios, buenazo. como en el aurich un goleador guillermo florindes buenaso lo llevo a aurich a campeonar la copa peru y se despidio del futbol a lo grande en el futbol macho de copa peru.


----------



## Inyector

No sentido tiene que la U tenga un estadio para 80000 personas si Defensa Civil y la Municipalidad Ate no dan el permiso para poder jugarse ahi con la totalidad de capacidad. Para poder sacarle el máximo provecho al estadio es necesario contruir el paso a desnivel entre la Av. La Molina y la Av. Javier prado para hacre más fluido el acceso y salida al estadio, como también la ampliación de la Av. Javier Prado hasta la Carretera Central (la directiva de la U proponía que se haga a tajo abierto). De esta manera se podrían jugar clásicos entre la U y Alianza a estadio lleno y con seguridad pues la barra aliancista iría por la Av. Javier Prado (pues la tribuna Sur esta para ese lado) y la barra de la U saldría por la Carretera Central (pues la tribuna Norte esta para ese lado).


----------



## perupd

Inyector said:


> No sentido tiene que la U tenga un estadio para 80000 personas si Defensa Civil y la Municipalidad Ate no dan el permiso para poder jugarse ahi con la totalidad de capacidad. Para poder sacarle el máximo provecho al estadio es necesario contruir el paso a desnivel entre la Av. La Molina y la Av. Javier prado para hacre más fluido el acceso y salida al estadio, como también la ampliación de la Av. Javier Prado hasta la Carretera Central (la directiva de la U proponía que se haga a tajo abierto). De esta manera se podrían jugar clásicos entre la U y Alianza a estadio lleno y con seguridad pues la barra aliancista iría por la Av. Javier Prado (pues la tribuna Sur esta para ese lado) y la barra de la U saldría por la Carretera Central (pues la tribuna Norte esta para ese lado).


ja! y tu crees que la municipalidad va construir todas esas obras para que un par de equipos jueguen un partido...


----------



## uspaorkoo

hcastgu said:


> Ese estadio del alianza atletico hace como 2 años lo anunciaron y hasta ahora no se tiene noticias de ello.........alguien sabe como va ese estadio si es q se esta construyendo o aun nada.


Es verdad....sin exagerar, hace mas de 2 años que se venia anunciando ese proyecto, y hasta ahora nada de nada....creo que por lo menos el de chimbote si oi que se estaba construyendo...

pero el de Sullana, no es que me olvide (porque cuando presentaron el proyecto y la maqueta me parecio genial, lo unico que no me gustaba era que parecia una replica del estadio de matute, pero que importaba); sino que a estas alturas y sin haber oido nada de la supuesta construccion.....
ya me di cuenta que fue pura habladuria nomas....


----------



## Pocas Cosas

hcastgu said:


> Ese estadio del alianza atletico hace como 2 años lo anunciaron y hasta ahora no se tiene noticias de ello.........alguien sabe como va ese estadio si es q se esta construyendo o aun nada.


Por acà tb hay proyectos q no se hacen.

La selecciòn de fútbol de Lambayeque ganó un campeonato realizado por la Federación Peruana de Fútbol, el premio consistía en hacer realidad una Videna al deparatamento q ganara el campeonato. Campeonó mi departamento, donaron el terreno en Pimentel pero la FPF no quiso, así q el terreno tuvo q darse en Chiclayo. Vino el man de FPF, Burga, estuvo el alcalde la ciudad de Chiclayo, etc, etc (Todas las personalidades de la región), pusieron la primera piedra, tanta bulla para nada. Hasta ahora estamos esperando ese proyecto tan necesitado. Ojalá q lo hagan lo más pronto posible, felizmente los diarios de Chiclayo siempre están que publican q se ejecute esta obra, presionando a estos señores para q de una vez por todas hagan realidad este merecido premio.


----------



## uspaorkoo

Pocas Cosas said:


> Por acà tb hay proyectos q no se hacen.
> 
> La selecciòn de fútbol de Lambayeque ganó un campeonato realizado por la Federación Peruana de Fútbol, el premio consistía en hacer realidad una Videna al deparatamento q ganara el campeonato. Campeonó mi departamento, donaron el terreno en Pimentel pero la FPF no quiso, así q el terreno tuvo q darse en Chiclayo. Vino el man de FPF, Burga, estuvo el alcalde la ciudad de Chiclayo, etc, etc (Todas las personalidades de la región), pusieron la primera piedra, tanta bulla para nada. Hasta ahora estamos esperando ese proyecto tan necesitado. Ojalá q lo hagan lo más pronto posible, felizmente los diarios de Chiclayo siempre están que publican q se ejecute esta obra, presionando a estos señores para q de una vez por todas hagan realidad este merecido premio.


interesante lo de los proyectos no realizados...creo que es una forma psicologica de manejar al pueblo....diciendo "tambien queremos obras y estamos trabajando en eso"....pero al final nada se hace....

veo que en el futbol hay mucho de eso. :sleepy:


----------



## cibert

tengo entendido que era un sub 15 que era para preseleccionar una sub 16 que iba aun sudamericano como preperacion para el mundial sub 17, pero bueno todos sabemos que despues se selecciono puros limeños y casi todos del alianza lima.




Pocas Cosas said:


> Por acà tb hay proyectos q no se hacen.
> La selecciòn de fútbol de Lambayeque ganó un campeonato realizado por la Federación Peruana de Fútbol, el premio consistía en hacer realidad una Videna al deparatamento q ganara el campeonato. Campeonó mi departamento, donaron el terreno en Pimentel pero la FPF no quiso, así q el terreno tuvo q darse en Chiclayo. Vino el man de FPF, Burga, estuvo el alcalde la ciudad de Chiclayo, etc, etc (Todas las personalidades de la región), pusieron la primera piedra, tanta bulla para nada. Hasta ahora estamos esperando ese proyecto tan necesitado. Ojalá q lo hagan lo más pronto posible, felizmente los diarios de Chiclayo siempre están que publican q se ejecute esta obra, presionando a estos señores para q de una vez por todas hagan realidad este merecido premio.


 a chiclayo nunca le ha dado nada el ipd que por sierto mas bien donamos el estadio elias aguirre que era municipal y el coliseoo cerrado de chiclayo ex municipal ahora propiedad del ipd. no se si el terreno que rodea al estadio elias aguirre sigue siendo del municipio pero tengo entendido que burga queria ese terreno de los alrededores del estadio donde estan los campos anexos. esos tipos ya estan acostumbrados que chiclayo les regale para sus arcas y bolsillos, pero es que las autoridades de chiclayo son quedadas, pero de haber sido en arequipa o trujillo apuesto que ya estuviesen terminadas por que ellos se mueven, amman su ciudad en cambio los chiclayanos son quedados en ese sentido, nunca reclaman nada nos pasan por ensima y como siempre de buenas gentes les regalamos todo para que los bolsillos de los del ipd de lima se beneficien eso es todo.


----------



## Muchik

Correccion... La Libertad: 7 congresistas; Arequipa y Lambayeque: 5


----------



## Pocas Cosas

Muchik said:


> Correccion... La Libertad: 7 congresistas; Arequipa y Lambayeque: 5


Quéeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee es esto Muchik, te palteaste de tema?


----------



## Muchik

Parece que si Pocas, aunque no se donde lei un comentario errado al respecto... Bueno... continuen...


----------



## uspaorkoo




----------



## pedro1011

Bacán esa foto del Monumental.

Aquí va una vista externa que tomé el año pasado:


----------



## rafo18

pedro1011 said:


> Bacán esa foto del Monumental.


se veria mucho mejor si estubiese llenos , lastima que eso nunca ocurra :sleepy:


----------



## Flavio

es increible q desde q se inauguro el monumental solo se haya llenado una vez(peru-brasil, nov 2003, elim. mundialistas)


----------



## skyperu34

tambien en junio 2001, en el partido contra ecuador y en la fecha de inauguracion en un U-cristal en el 2000


----------



## uspaorkoo

no se que uds opinen, pero siempre pense que la iluminacion del Nacional es pesima...se ve muy tetrico, apagado, bien muerto.


----------



## skyperu34

aunque te dire que estando en el mismo estadio la realidad es algo diferente, por la tv se ve asi, pero no en la realidad, aunque deberian activar la totalidad de las luminarias, pues no todas lo hacen funcionar .


----------



## Jose Perez

y cuando se termina el estadio de Sullana,esos estadios junto con el de Huaral son una verguenza para el Peru cuando salen los goles del campeonato local en Fox Internacional.


----------



## pedro1011

*ESTADIO UMACOLLO (AREQUIPA)*








Este es uno de los tres o cuatro estadios que tiene la Ciudad Blanca. Está en el distrito de Yanahuara y tiene una capacidad de 5,500 espectadores.


*SEGUNDO ARANA TORRES (CHIMBOTE)*








En este estadio el José Gálvez juega de local.


----------



## uspaorkoo

lo unico malo del monumental es que la cancha la mantienen en pesimo estado......


----------



## Exrexnotex

uspaorkoo said:


> lo unico malo del monumental es que la cancha la mantienen en pesimo estado......


de acuerdo contigo ,,, deberian tener la cancha impecable ,, y hacerle honor al nombre ... " Monumental "


----------



## Pocas Cosas

Una cancha como la del Cienciano o la del estadio del San Martín sería importante para ese Estadio.


----------



## Flavio

la san martin tiene planeado terminar su estadio completandole las tribunas norte sur y oriente...no sera muy grande (6 000 espectadores aprox)peri si uno de los mas cuidados


----------



## Inyector

Saben algo del estadio de Chimbte?


----------



## Carlos_"U"

no! naa sobre el estadio de chimbote ... sobre el estadio de la usmp escuché q sólo iban a construir la tribuna oriente :S y q sería de 6,000 espectadores.


----------



## pedro1011

uspaorkoo said:


> lo unico malo del monumental es que la cancha la mantienen en pesimo estado......


Felizmente está siendo recuperada poco a poco. Ayer la ví bastante bien en el U-Cristal.
Bueno, aquí va otra foto:

*MANUEL GOMEZ ARELLANO (CHIMBOTE)*








_Foto: Diario de Chimbote_


----------



## Carlos_"U"

q bien se ve esa tribuna, sin dudas q chimbote es una buena plaza para el futbol profesional y se merece un mejor y más grande estadio como el q estan construyendo.


----------



## pipo2277

encontre esta foto del nuevo estadio Centenario o Olimpico Municipal de Chimbote, por lo que lei ya esta terminada la tribuna occidente en un 80 % y estiman que el proyecto termine en Agosto...


----------



## uspaorkoo

pipo2277 said:


> encontre esta foto del nuevo estadio Centenario o Olimpico Municipal de Chimbote, por lo que lei ya esta terminada la tribuna occidente en un 80 % y estiman que el proyecto termine en Agosto...


ah caramba, que bueno, despues de tiempo que no se sabia del dichoso estadio, y se ve grande, aunque se que solo sera de 25,000 espectadores....


----------



## skyperu34

buen aporte, cuando se concluya sera el mas moderno del pais, y a juzgar por el render mostrado hace algun tiempo, seria uno de los mas bonitos estadios del pais!


----------



## Jose Perez

el estadio mas bonito que he visto en provincias ultimamente es el de Iquitos.Bien por los charapas.Bien tambien que Chimbote y Sullana tengan estadios grandes,creo que a los estadios chicos se les deberia poner pasto a los costados,lo dejan con tierra.Sinceramente cuando uno ve goles de Sullana,Huaral,Huacho y Chimbote parece que los partidos fueran en Irak o Afganistan.


----------



## el_zorro

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOW VALLA QUE USTEDES SE ESTAN MODERNIZANDO MUCHO EN EL TEMA DE LOS ESTADIOS 

ME SORPRENDE CRI QUE PERU TENIA BUENAS INSTALACIONES PERO AHORA CREO QUE TIENE MEJOR DE LO QUE ME IMAGINABA :eek2: :eek2: :eek2:


----------



## JT 69

Monumental 









Nacional (José Díaz)


----------



## cibert

Inyector said:


> Algunos datos para tener en cuenta:
> 
> 1.- En Sullana tienen planeado remodelar el estadio Campeones del 36 (esto implica ampliarlo a 25000 personas, pista atletica, cabinas de prensa, etc). En Sullana habrían dos estadios modernos pues tambien se construye el Estadio Paco Gonzales del Alianza Atletico de Sullana.


mejor seria construir otro. sullana es mas futbolero que piura . pero talara es el mas futbolero que sullana y piura, donde salen casi todos los campeones de copa perú. lamentablemente ascienden y ponen puro jugador limeño de segunda y algunos de divisiones inferiiores de alianza u o cristal a probarse o jugadores ya ancianos y despues bajan de categoria, dejando de lado el jugador macho con pundonor de copa perú, es obvio que seria mejor reforzar alguas líneas cuando el equipo asciende, pero no casi toda la oncena titular. si no que chiste.


----------



## uspaorkoo

y bueno, como dije antes, creo que ese estadio "churre" para el alianza atletico es otra utopia mas no?....jamas volvi a oir de ese proyecto, y ya llevan casi dos años desde que prometieron construirlo...

me acorde de ello porque ahora veia imagenes de un partido en sullana, y no es por nada pero ese estadio Campeones del 36 es facil de lo peor en estadios del futbol de primera division.


----------



## Inyector

El año 2004 leí en la pagina del gobierno regional de Lambayeque, que querían ampliar el estadio Elías Aguirre de Chiclayo a 45,000 personas. Según mi parecer tambien tendría que ser techado en su totalidad para evitar que el viento (que es muy fuerte en Chiclayo) interfiera en el rumbo del balón; ya que todos los equipos que juegan ahi se quejan del viento. También leí en una web que querían ampliar el estadio Mansiche a 42,000 espectadores construyendo tambien palcos suite en la parte superior (techo) de la tribuna de Occidente. A esto debo agregar, que en Tacna tienen planeado construir un nuevo estadio.Esta ultima idea no es tan utopica pues el año 2003 cuando se estaban definiendo las sedes para la Copa America recuerdo que leí en El Comercio que en Tacna querían construir un nuevo estadio, imagino que de mayor capacidad que el estadio Jorge Basadre


----------



## Chalaco

Estadio 25 de Noviembre . Moquegua










La obra considera en esta primera etapa la construcción de la tribuna de occidente que se edificará en 4 niveles. En el primer nivel destaca la distribución de vías de acceso y evacuación a tribunas bajas y altas, administración, sala de precalentamiento, camerinos para árbitros, guardianía y túneles de acceso al campo deportivo.










El segundo nivel se encuentra distribuido por 4 escaleras de acceso, zona de 200 butacas; 8 cabinas de prensa, 2 módulos de sala de conferencias, 2 cafeterías y servicios higiénicos. El tercer nivel contará con 4 escaleras de acceso y 4 baterías de servicios higiénicos. El cuarto piso estará distribuido por 4 escaleras de acceso, 4 vomitorios y tribunas altas.










En ambos extremos de la tribuna se ubica una torre de 54 metros de alto que sirve de apoyo estructural para la cobertura colgante; al interior se ubica una escalera en espiral para trabajos de mantenimiento. Como datos especiales se cita el uso de 50,000 bolsas de cemento y 500 toneladas de fierro. Este coso deportivo se asemejará una vez culminado integralmente al Estadio alemán de Colonia.



La obra se ejecutará en un plazo de 240 días calendario por administración directa en un área de 7,054.90 metros cuadrados a un costo de S/. 9’487,970.77 Nuevos Soles y tendrá capacidad para 8,704 espectadores. 



La segunda etapa consiste en la construcción de la Tribuna Oriente con una capacidad para 7,000 espectadores y la tercera etapa que es la Tribuna Sur que tendrá capacidad para 5,500 espectadores que hace un total de 21, 000 espectadores que permitirá fortalecer el desarrollo del deporte junto al Plan de Desarrollo del Deporte y Recreación de la Provincia.

http://www.munimoquegua.gob.pe/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=60


----------



## Exrexnotex

esas colunmas rojas parecen el goden gate de san francisco !! ,, jaja !! ,, me gusta el estadio , estoy seguro que si lo llegan a ejecutar quedara mucho mejor que el render !!! 
Two thumbs Up !


----------



## pedro1011

Chalaco siempre con primicias espectaculares. Wow!!! :eek2:


----------



## alibiza_1014

Podría ser que me equivoqué, pero estava buscandolo por el area correcta, no? :runaway:


----------



## Carlos_"U"

alibiza_1014 said:


> Podría ser que me equivoqué, pero estava buscandolo por el area correcta, no? :runaway:


sí, estabas cerca...


----------



## Carlos_"U"

Estadio San Marcos:


----------



## uspaorkoo

igual no se ven las letritas de las graderias....


----------



## alibiza_1014

Por lo visto ese Estadio de la Universidad de San Marcos.. se podría renovar y convertirse en el segundo mejor de Lima, pero justo hoy leí una noticia sobre lo poco q le gusta a la gente ir a los estadios Peruanos. Yo lo conosco y me acuerdo muy bien, que es un estadio más bien hundido..


----------



## Carlos_"U"

claro el estadio es hacia abajo como el monumental ... pero io había leído q ese estadio iba a ser más grande ... creo :S


----------



## El Bajopontino

Pero igual el estadio de San Marcos y el Miguel Grau se ven muy descuidados.


----------



## Inyector

Supuestamente el estadio de San Marcos se puede ampliar hasta 104 000 personas pero es dificil ya que la avenida Universitaria (al menos en ese frente a la universidad) es muy angos y dificultaria el acceso. A ver si ponen fotos aereas del Max Austin de Iquitos para ver como se ve desde arriba


----------



## cibert

*estadio Miguel Grau de Piura*


----------



## Carlos_"U"

buena foto cibert!! el estadio Miguel Grau de Piura ha quedado bien chvre, es el mejor estadio del norte


----------



## perupd

^^
El mejor no sería el de Iquitos? Los estadios de Chiclayo, Piura y Trujillo son iguales.


----------



## Jose Perez

Nuestro estadios en las ciudades grandes como Cuzco,Arequipa,Trujillo,Piura,Chiclayo,Lima(obvio),Iquitos y Tacna estan muy bien.El resto dan pena,viendo fotos de los estadio mencionados parece que tenemos muy buenas avances.Ojala Chimbote y Sullana se apuren,Sullana hazlo porfavor que el Campeones del 36 es el peor estadio que he visto en mi vida.


----------



## Carlos_"U"

perupd said:


> ^^
> El mejor no sería el de Iquitos? Los estadios de Chiclayo, Piura y Trujillo son iguales.



mmmm se me fue, tienes razón, el de Iquitos es el mejor XD.
El estadio Mansiche y el Elías Aguirre sí son parecidos, pero el de Piura creo q no se parece tanto, xq tiene todas las tribunas pegadas y todas sus tribunas estan divididas en 2 niveles


----------



## uspaorkoo

nah!, los estadios de Trujillo chiclayo y Piura son 3 gotas de agua
deberian hacerle algo "especial" a cada uno para que se diferencien.

muchos amigos latinos que tengo aqui pensaban que cuando se jugo la copa america de peru 2004 esos 3 estadios eran una sola sede. pues lucen identicos.


----------



## cibert

uspaorkoo said:


> nah!, los estadios de Trujillo chiclayo y Piura son 3 gotas de agua
> deberian hacerle algo "especial" a cada uno para que se diferencien.
> 
> muchos amigos latinos que tengo aqui pensaban que cuando se jugo la copa america de peru 2004 esos 3 estadios eran una sola sede. pues lucen identicos.


 no les encuentro parecidos el de chiclayo las tribunas son mas alejada a la cancha y es mas curvo. y la pista de tartán es de diferente color que la de trujillo.
la entrada de la preferencial es alusiva a sipán.


el de piura tiene las tribunas unidas , por el momento no tiene pista de tartán. asi como en la foto que puse.

la de trujillo las tribunas son mas altas en el ángulo y sus torres estan muy cerca a las tribunas y la pista atletica es de otro color que la de chiclayo.


----------



## uspaorkoo

cibert said:


> no les encuentro parecidos el de chiclayo las tribunas son mas alejada a la cancha y es mas curvo. y la pista de tartán es de diferente color que la de trujillo.
> la entrada de la preferencial es alusiva a sipán.
> 
> 
> el de piura tiene las tribunas unidas , por el momento no tiene pista de tartán. asi como en la foto que puse.
> 
> la de trujillo las tribunas son mas altas en el ángulo y sus torres estan muy cerca a las tribunas y la pista atletica es de otro color que la de chiclayo.


bueno, en ese caso digamos tambien pues que uno tiene el cesped mas alto que el otro.

esos detalles que mencionas pasan desapercibidos en realidad, logicamente si te pones a ver en detalle encontraras diferencias.

la unica diferencia saltante que mencionas quizas sea por afuera del estadio, pero lamentablemente es lo que menos se ve.


----------



## pipo2277

ESTA ES LA NUEVA IMAGEN DEL ESTADIO OLIMPICO MUNICIPAL DE CHIMBOTE QUE ACORDE UN DIARIO LOCAL SERA INAGURADO EN OCTUBRE









Porque se demoró mucho hacer oriente?
Porque es lo más complicado. Es la tribuna mas alta, adaptamos encofrados por las formas curvas y eso ha tomado una demora mayor y es la mas grande porque tiene mayor capacidad y es la mas compleja. 
Ahora viene la tribuna occidente que no es tan compleja porque no es muy alta, porque a partir de cierta altura esta la zona VIP y es un poco mas rápido la construcción. Las cabinas para la prensa van a estar encima de la tribuna preferencial y sobre las cabinas van a estar instalados los palcos suite.
GRAS SINTETICO...
Aunque la polémica existía, al parecer ahora se ha despejado y se va a optar por colocar gras sintético al campo de juego del Estadio Olímpico, pero vamos a ser muy minuciosos y buscaremos el mas adecuado que se adecue a los standares que establece la FIFA, afirmó.
FUENTE: EL Diario de Chimbote


----------



## Exrexnotex

Nice ! ,, ya quiero que sea octubre y verlo terminado !!! ,, lo del grass sintetico , pues esta bien , pero hubiese preferido grass natural !!


----------



## pedro1011

Excelentes imágenes, Pipo! Se ve imponente el estadio!


----------



## Jose Perez

se ve bien grande ,me alegro por los chimbotanos!!


----------



## Inyector

Saben como va quedando el nuevo estadio de Chimbote????


----------



## El Bajopontino

Bueno sí, por fuera el estadio de la UNSA se ve bien, pero el estadio nacional también luce bien.


----------



## Danielin2307

*Estadio Aliardo Soria de Pucallpa*

solo para comentarles que el estadio Aliardo Soria de Pucallpa tb se encuentra en remodelacion e incluso le colocaran pronto Grass sintetico... si gustan seguir la informacion al respecto, pueden entrar a la web del diario ahora de pucallpa (deportes)... no tengo fotos pero al menos ahi encontraran informacion al respecto.

http://www.diario-ahora.com/PUCALLPA/deporte.htm

saludos

Daniel Echeandia


----------



## hcastgu

En este link pueden ver fotos de la remodelación del estadio de pucallpa

http://www.regionucayali.gob.pe/obras/estadio/index0.html


----------



## pedro1011

Excelente dato, Hcastgu!
Bueno, aquí van las fotos. Todas provienen de la web: http://www.regionucayali.gob.pe/obras/estadio

*ESTADIO ALIARDO SORIA PEREZ DE PUCALLPA*








Como se aprecia, el estadio tendrá cancha de césped sintético.













































La piedra chancada forma parte de la base.


----------



## Pisco_Perú

que bien por Pucallpa, yo ni enterado de esa remodelacion...cada vez la infraestructura deportiva en lo que respecta a futbol va mejorando, aunque no suceda lo mismo con los equipos.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Hasta su drenaje tiene para cuando llueva, que bien, es el típico estadio peruano, como el de Trujillo, Piura, Chiclayo, ojala techen aunque sea alguna tribuna.


----------



## Carlos_"U"

Bien x Pucallpa, ojalá q amplien la capacidad el estadio.


----------



## elmiocid

de la noche a la mañana todos los estadios de las ciudades peruanas quieren tener gras sintetico.


----------



## Carlos_"U"

Sí pues, pero no me agrada mucho la idea :S


----------



## Carlos_"U"

Encontré imágenes del estadio Monumental.


----------



## **Rape**

Inyector said:


> Saben como va quedando el nuevo estadio de Chimbote????



como que los fierros se estan oxidando de tanto esperar a que se acabe jajajajajaja..... no mentira ya casi esta listo en octubre o nov. lo inaguran creo


----------



## el_zorro

WOOW QUE BUENA INFRAESTRUCTURA TIENE PERU CADA VEZ ME SORPRENDE MAS QUE BUENOS ESTADIOS DE VERDAD

FELICIDADES PERUANOS


----------



## skyperu34

cual es la capacidad del estadio oficial de pucallpa?


----------



## pedro1011

El nùmero de gradas y mi base de datos indican que entran aproximadamente 15 mil personas.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Esta foto me gustó mucho.


----------



## freddiewa

El Bajopontino said:


> Hasta su drenaje tiene para cuando llueva, que bien, es el típico estadio peruano, como el de Trujillo, Piura, Chiclayo, ojala techen aunque sea alguna tribuna.


MMMM... me parece que no es como los del norte... este estadio tiene toda la pinta de ser solo de futbol... no tiene espacio para la pista atletica... Eso me parece super bacan.
Saludos


----------



## hcastgu

http://www.ipd.gob.pe/noticias/07-2006/01-05.htm

En este link se puede leer las obras que se vienen ejecutando en diferentes escenarios del pais por parte del IPD (estadios com coliseos)......bueno no tengo fotos pero a ver si alguien por alli puede conseguir.


----------



## hcastgu

http://www.ipd.gob.pe/noticias/03-2006/10-02.htm

otro link con información sobre los avances en el estadio de pucallpa y el de cajamarca.


----------



## AC78

El estadio Momumental de la "U" es como su nombre lo dice "Monumental". Lo unico horrible es el color huachafo de las sillas, en vez de haber puesto todas de un solo color.


----------



## skyperu34

no diria poco. Mas bien creo q en venezuela hay una creciente aficion hacia el futbol, poco a poco son mas los fanaticos del deporte rey en ese pais, y esta copa america fortalecera aun mas el gusto por el futbol.


----------



## El Bajopontino

Que buenas esas fotos del estadio en construcción de Chimbote, gracias Pipo.


----------



## Dreamlıneя

skyperu34 said:


> no diria poco. Mas bien creo q en venezuela hay una creciente aficion hacia el futbol, poco a poco son mas los fanaticos del deporte rey en ese pais, y esta copa america fortalecera aun mas el gusto por el futbol.


tienes razon skyperu.. El futbol aca cada vez mas atrae mas gente a los estadios. y estoy seguro q con la copa se dara un gran impulso a la pobre cultura futbolistica q hay en nuestro pais


----------



## uspaorkoo

Inyector said:


> Las fotos estan excelentes, *pero con respecto al nombre; existe la posibilidad que se cambie el nombre al estadio porque al igual que la mayoría; se piensa que el nombre es algo común por lo que se piensa ponerle "Estadio Manuel Rivera Sánchez" quien en vida fue un jugador de futbol chimbotano.*
> 
> Con respecto a los estadios en Venezuela aclaremos:
> ¿Que sentido tiene que se construyan estadios de futbol de gran capacidad si el deporte principal en Venezuela es el beisbol?. En Venezuela es poco el interés por el futbol.


seria excelente....denle personalidad propia al estadio por favor!....es un estadio muy bonito como para que la maten con un nombre tan falto de creatividad.:sleepy:


----------



## Inyector

Sería ideal que la afición futbolera aumente en Venezuela pero miremos el ejemplo de 2 mundiales de futbol: Estados Unidos 94 y Japon-Corea 2002, se escogieron esas sedes para que la aficion por el futbol creciera pero fue un desastre ya que siguen prefiriendo el futbol americano y beisbol.

Otro aspecto imoprtante es la asistencia de espectadores a los estadios en Venezuela que en promedio llevan 2000 personas (segun la Confederacion Sudamericana de Futbol) poniendolo en el penúltimo o último lugar a nivel de toda America


----------



## El Bajopontino

Aquí en Perú también los estadios no se llenan, pero aquí creo que la cosa va por plata, por afición hay harta.


----------



## rafo18

Ese estadio chimbotano sera el mejor del norte del pais, la semana pasada en programa "El Deportivo" hicieron un informe de dicho estadio, se ve muy compacto y las tribunas occidente (donde estan los palcos) y la oriente ( con esa estilo curveado estilo Defensores del Chaco) le da un estilo unico.

Ultimamente Chimbote esta dando gratas sorpesas


----------



## skyperu34

asi es, y sera el mas moderno del pais contando con todas sus instalaciones de primer nivel a pesar de tener aforo de solo 25 000 personas !


----------



## freddiewa

El estadio de Chimbote esta super chevere.... ojala que el Galvez no descienda para poder verlo en accion en ese estadio...
Saludos


----------



## Carlos_"U"

esta quedando bien chvre ese estadio, sin dudas va a ser el mejor del norte y como dicen ojalá no baje el José Gálvez.


----------



## rafo18

skyperu34 said:


> asi es, *y sera el mas moderno del pais *contando con todas sus instalaciones de primer nivel a pesar de tener aforo de solo 25 000 personas !


:| ¿ tanto asi ?


----------



## skyperu34

asi es estimado rafo..... El mas nuevo y con todas sus instalaciones de primer nivel requeridos para cotejos de cualquier magnitud hacen de este coloso ahora el mas moderno del pais, solo que con capacidad menor que el monumental por ejemplo, a veces se confunde modernidad con tamaño...


----------



## Alejo85

podria estar mejorrr


----------



## Carlos_"U"

mmm más moderno q el monumental??? mmm noc ah!


----------



## skyperu34

el monumental es bonito y sobretodo inmenso e imponente pero simple y con la infraestructura e instalaciones comodas necesarias tan igual que el futuro estadio de Chimbote o la perlita del Max Austin de Iquitos. No es cosa de otro lote solo tamaño y eso no lo hace mas moderno ahora. De por si el Max Austin es ya mas moderno y ahora lo sera el de Chimbote.


----------



## Carlos_"U"

pero los palcos son cómodos y las otras instalaciones tb, los camerinos, la capilla q tienen, el marcador electrónico, la pantalla gigante, las butacas, etc...


----------



## skyperu34

todo estadio tiene como objetivo minimos requerimientos de confort en todo eso que mencionas, el de chimbote tendra todo eso tambien: palcos, marcador electronico, butacas, camerinos y no se que otras cosas mas. Aunque el monumental tiene una fachada mas interesante con un ingreso muy funcional de rampas y accesos interconectados.... Como conjunto me quedo con el estadio de la U....


----------



## Carlos_"U"

claro!! xD! en todo caso muy bien x Chimbote, va a tener un excelente estadio  ojalá se inaugure para el partido con la "U"


----------



## cibert

QUE BUENO QUE CHIMBOTE TENGA UN ESTADIO DE ESAS CARACTERISTICAS, ME GUSTARIA QUE TAMBIEN HAGAN UN COLISEO PARA VOLEY YA QUE DESPUES DE LAS CHARAPAS DE IQUITOS Y PUCALLPA ES LA TERCERA POTENCIA QUE RIVALIZA CON LIMA EN CUANTO AL VOLLEY ESCOLAR, BUENO DESPUES LLEGA LA MAFIA Y SE PIERDEN TALENTOS VOLEYBOLISTICOS, YA SEA POR QUE EN SU MAYORIA PREFIEREN SEGUIR ENTRENANDO A LAS CAPITALINAS PULIENDOLAS, SALVO ALGUNAS EXEPCIONES.

BUENO NO ME GUSTA EL FUTBOL CUANDO JUEGA PIZARRO Y LA SELECCION, PERO CUANDO SE VE UN EQUIPO DEL INTERIOR CORAJUDO Y VALIENTE CONTRA EL PUBLICO ARBITRO Y LA MAFIA Y GANA HEROICAMENTE UN PARTIDO CONTRA ESTOS GRANDES ENTRE COMILLAS JEJEJE BUENO ME AGRADA POR QUE ESOS TRES GRANDES SON LA CAUSA DEL CANCER DEL FUTBOL PERUANO. LLAMENSE ALIANZA U Y CRISTAL.


----------



## rafo18

Carlos_"U" said:


> pero los palcos son cómodos y las otras instalaciones tb, los camerinos, la capilla q tienen, el marcador electrónico,* la pantalla gigante*, las butacas, etc...


Carlos de que pantalla hablas ??? 
el monumental que yo sepa no posee pantalla gigante


----------



## freddiewa

El monumental tiene pantalla gigante, sobre la tribuna sur, encima de la terraza... Lo malo del monumental es que nunca lo terminaron, no tiene sistema de control de entradas... solo las rejas pero nunca tuvo algun sistema electronico de boleteria... Todo gracias al Gordo dirigente enquistado en la presidencia (que segun el no es presidente... pero si lo es...), y el sistema de acceso de rampas nunca sirvio por estar mal hecho... si se dan cuenta cada vez que llega un equipo, los jugadores tienen que bajarse del bus porque hicieron la espiral muy cerrada y los buses no pueden bajar... solo entran custers o vehiculos mas chicos... en lo referente a los camerinos no lo se... pudieron haberlos hecho mucho mejores y los acabados de los tuneles tambien (si ven los estadios europeos, los acabados son super bacanes... asi es como debieron haber hecho el monumental), Y los palcos son comodos, pero de ahi no pasa... no existe sistema de television, no hay ninguna transmision de los partidos y al menos la ultima vez que fui hace 2 anhos (ya se imaginan por que... gracias a las tan ¨buenas¨ actuaciones del equipo) no habia cable aun... Y la cancha es una desgracia... parece que el cesped lo cortaran con vacas o no se, totalmente irregular y algunas partes ya no tiene cesped....
A mi me da mucho gusto por Chimbote... en verdad que es un estadio super chevere ... y ojala que Galvez no descienda...
Saludos


----------



## freddiewa

pedro1011 said:


> Apenas consiga alguna, la posteo. Calma, chibolo.
> Por ahora sólo tengo estas fotos, de hace unos seis meses. Como se ve, el estadio ya estaba bastante avanzado.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Al final, se supone que quedará así:


Por lo que se ve en el render, el proeyecto ha cambiado... parece que la tribuna oriente tuviera dos niveles y las fotos recientes muestran un solo nivel... tambien en el render creo que no se nota o no se ven los palcos suites...
Saludos


----------



## Inyector

Realmente el únco estadio que brinda comfort a los espectadores (salvo las bancas de madera, que por cierto Luis Dibos y Arturo Woodman ofrecieron poner butacas a todo el estadio para la copa america y el mundial sub 17) es el Nacional. Los palcos en Occidente son muy buenos (cuentan con cable por ejemplo) y el estadio cuenta con un marcador electronico (aunque no es muy estetico) además del palco que se encuentra en la torre de la tribuna norte. También deberían ponerle pista atletica de tartan para competencias de atletismo (aunque para esto primero tienen que poner la capa asfáltica en la pista)


----------



## pedro1011

*EL ESTADIO NACIONAL SE PITUQUEA
TRIBUNA ORIENTE LUCIRÁ BUTACAS DE LUJO*

Parte de las actuales bancas de la tribuna oriente del Estadio Nacional serán cambiadas por confortables butacas que permitirán al espectador pagador, gozar de comodidad similar a la que ofrecen gran parte de las butacas de la Tribuna Occidente.









Para ello, el ingeniero Arturo Woodman Pollitt, Presidente del Instituto Peruano del Deporte, ha decidido que del total de las 452 entradas Pullman que se daban como invitación, cien de ellas sean retenidas para que la cantidad restante de 352 se destine de manera exclusiva a la venta. 

El jefe del IPD manifestó que para tal efecto, el ente rector del deporte firmará un convenio con la empresa Teleticket, con la finalidad que ésta sea la autorizada a vender las entradas a precio similar al costo de una entrada a occidente intermedia. Mientras tanto los encargados de vender las entradas serán oficinas del IPD. 

Indicó que el dinero recaudado por la venta de dichas entradas servirá para adquirir butacas de buena calidad para la Tribuna Oriente, lo que le dará mayor realce y confort al coloso de “José Díaz" que, de esta manera, se pondrá a la par de los mejores estadios de Sudamérica. 

“Pretendemos que la zona de Oriente del Estadio Nacional vaya modernizándose paulatinamente, así, el asistente a los espectáculos deportivos pueda ver cómodamente sus partidos de fútbol tal como lo perciben desde la preferencial de occidente y, de paso, se creará conciencia para que el público cuide las butacas y a la vez reduzca las actitudes beligerantes que en alguna oportunidad desnaturalizan el espectaculo deportivo”, subrayó el Ingeniero Woodman.


----------



## Lavoe81

Buena idea del Colorao...

:applause: :applause: :applause: :applause: :applause:


----------



## El Bajopontino

Esa pista atlética del nacional es horrible, deberían cambiarla por una sintética.


----------



## skyperu34

se ve muy bien el nacional con sus nuevas butacas..........


----------



## hcastgu

Rehabilitación y mejoramiento del Estadio "Torres Belón" está en plena ejecución

Las obras civiles del proyecto que comprende el mejoramiento y rehabilitación del Estadio "Enrique Torres Belón", a cargo del Gobierno Regional Puno, están en plena ejecución, con un presupuesto que bordea los cuatro millones de nuevos soles; precisamente hoy, el Ing. David Jiménez Sardón, Presidente del Gobierno Regional, verificó el avance físico de la obra. 



La autoridad regional señaló que se ha encontrado en que algunos frentes de trabajo que las graderías del estadio no han sido hechos sobre encofrado, sino básicamente sobre desmontes. "Eso nos ha demandado en tener que readecuar los estudios, y consecuentemente los técnicos están resolviendo un tema serio que es la napa freática, que está a menos de 30 centímetros, que requiere –de todos modos- tener que hacer un reforzamiento estructural mayor en todas las bases del estadio", esto retrasa la ejecución de la obra, porque han surgido aspectos que no eran previsibles al momento de formular los estudios definitivos", indicó. 



Para cumplir con el cronograma de avance de obra, la Gerencia Regional de Infraestructura ha dispuesto el concurso de cuatro cuadrillas completas de trabajadores que reforzarán las tareas en los frentes: Norte, Occidente, Oriente y Sur del monumental estadio "Enrique Torres Belón" que es un escenario deportivo importante de altura. 



Las obras de mayor embergadura se encuentran en el frontis del monumental estadio (fachada principal) donde se realizan trabajos de edificación nueva que albergará ambientes para oficinas; entre tanto que avanzan los trabajos de reforzamiento de graderíos. Es más, en las zonas norte, oriente, sur y occidente se ha iniciado con trabajos de reforzamiento estructural y de graderíos, y la instalación de nuevos servicios higiénicos para damas y varones, con acabados de cerámica. 



El propósito es tener en el futuro una adecuada infraestructura para promocionar el deporte regional; las obras civiles comprenden la colocación de cobertura para una de las tribunas principales del estadio, acceso VIP camerimos para jugadores, camerino de árbitros, sala antidopaje, salon VIP, escaleras, cabinas y sala de prensa, césped artificial, butacas y sillas, molinetes, cisterna, alcantarillado, acometida eléctrica, servicios higiénicos, tablero electrónico, entre otros. 



La autoridad regional informó que el gras artificial pasará por un proceso de licitación y una vez resuelto será colocado con una protección especial para actividades deportivas y de otra naturaleza como los folklóricos que se realizan cada año en la festividad de la Virgen de la Candelaria. 



Datos.- 

El reforzamiento estructural comprende colocación de zapatas, vigas conectadas, columnas, etc. 

En lo que concierne al campo de juego, que será de gras artificial, a la fecha con apoyo de maquinaria pesada y volquetes se realiza el retiro del gras existente y los trabajos previos de nivelación.


----------



## Pisco_Perú

hace mas de un mes que estuve en Puno, vi que ya estaban avanzadas las obras, y tambien estan haciendo ese complejo deportivo que incluia una piscina, y que fue mostrado como proyecto en un thread por aqui.


----------



## freddiewa

Que buena noticia la de las butacas del Nacional... seria bacan si es que crearan algun sistema como de tribuna plegable que permita en occidente y en oriente llegar lo mas cerca al campo para los partidos de futbol... seria algo interesante y creo que no seria muy caro... por cierto, alguien sabe cuanto aproximadamente aumentaria la capacidad del estadio??? 

Saludos


----------



## rafo18

se ve interesante el exterior del estadio con esos arcos de piedra muy peculiares.
Por lo visto arturo Woodman esta que hace las cosas muy bien y con an ingenio creo que el hara grandes cosas por la infraestructura nacional


----------



## uspaorkoo

si, me gustan esos exteriores...interesante.....


----------



## **Rape**

En la parte de afuera del estadio de chimbote le pusieron iluminación, y se muy bkn, seria magnifico que tomen fotos de noche.. pipo!


----------



## pedro1011

Aquí van unos detalles adicionales de la pista atlética del Max Augustin. Son del diario El Comercio.

*¡Al fin una pista! 
El Perú ya cuenta con una nueva pista atlética. Se instaló en Iquitos*









Iquitos. Iquitos ha pasado a convertirse en la nueva capital del atletismo peruano, aunque la sede oficial esté en Lima. Es que, cumpliendo con una promesa hecha a comienzos del año pasado cuando esta ciudad estaba peleando la posibilidad de ser una de las subsedes del Campeonato Mundial de Fútbol Sub 17 (que, al final, consiguió), el Gobierno Regional de Loreto culminó hace 15 días los trabajos de instalación de una moderna pista atlética de material sintético en el estadio Max Augustín de esta ciudad.

*La pista, adquirida a la afamada firma Mondo, tiene las mismas características que la usada en los últimos Juegos Olímpicos de Atenas y, según informó la compañía transnacional, es idéntica a la que se emplea en los Campeonatos Mundiales de Atletismo. *

*"Es un producto Super X Performance", *precisó el ex tenista Jaime Yzaga, representante de Mondo en el Perú, firma proveedora de la Federación Internacional de Asociaciones Atléticas (IAAF).

La curiosidad que tiene la pista atlética de Iquitos es que no es de un solo color, sino que ha sido especialmente hecha con carriles en colores celeste y gris, para que vaya a tono con los colores del estadio.

"Ha sido instalada por dos técnicos extranjeros que llegaron especialmente para realizar este trabajo. *El producto tiene 13 centímetros de espesor, es de jebe, caucho natural y es prefabricado, es decir, permite al atleta una correcta absorción del impacto al momento de la carrera.* Toda esta tecnología permitirá, estamos seguros, que puedan caer muchas marcas nacionales que todavía están vigentes, en especial las de velocidad y saltos", sostuvo Yzaga al comentar los detalles del escenario.

*Atletas entusiasmados*
En un foro ubicado en la página web atletismoperuano.com, los atletas han manifestado su deseo porque pronto se realicen competencias allí. "¡Qué linda pista! Ojalá que pronto organicen un nacional o un grand prix", pidió el plusmarquista nacional Louis Tristán, desde Brasil. 

"Al fin tenemos una nueva pista. Ahora sí no habrá una excusa para que los demás países del área crean que estamos en el 'año de la carreta'", agregó.


----------



## Carlos_"U"

q buena idea de instalar butacas en la zona oriente del estadio nacional xq como q ya fueron esos asientos de madera xD!! bien x Puno y bien x Iquitos


----------



## Inyector

Nose si la capacidad aumente o disminuya con las nuevas butacas, pero antiguamente (hablo de 70´s 80´s) en el estadio Nacional se jugaban clásicos o la seleccion con 52000 personas en las tribunas, actualmente su capacidad es 45000


----------



## Carlos_"U"

rafo18 said:


> Carlos de que pantalla hablas ???
> el monumental que yo sepa no posee pantalla gigante


Claro q tiene pantalla gigante


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

*buenisimo!*

la noticia de las butacas en oriente es buenisima, me gustaría saber si la obra cubrirá la totalidad de la tribuna o solo una parte. Por otro lado en cuanto tiempo se ejecutará la obra considerando el uso permanente del estadio.


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

*pero que más le ponemos al nacional??*

ya dijeron que van las butacas a oriente pero que más necesita el nacional??

una lista de lo que yo creo necesario debería hacer el IPD:

1. pista sintética de atletismo.
2. adquisición de un nuevo sistema de iluminación.
3. mejoramiento en boleterias y accesos.
4. mejoramiento de los accesos a camerinos, adicionalmente se podrian adquirir via empresas privadas mangas como se aprecian en los estadios argentinos y mejorar las ya viejas salidas al campo.
5. adquirir nuevo soporte publicitario para la publicidad estática a raz de campo tratando de que sea toda uniforme. No es exageración pedir las que luce el Madrid en el bernaneu porque hoy las tienen varios clubes argentinos que no son grandes y así generariamos mayor atración en inversores además que bonito se vería el nacional con esos anuncios.
6. Repotenciar el tablero electrónico del estadio, puesto que hoy dos pantallas no se utilizan ( me refiero a las laterales cuadradas que estan a cada lado de los números que dan el marcador).
7. Mejora del techo del estadio, quizas remplazo por otro material tipo traslúcido de material policarbonato empavonado.

SI TIENEN MAS IDEAS SOBRE LO QUE NECESITA EL NACIONAL PONGANLAS!!


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

que buen estadio se construyo en Chimbote!!!!! pero no menosprecien al estadio de la unsa, es cierto que reducieron su capacidad de 60 000 a 54 000 (Fuente UNSA) por una disposición FIFA de que se contabiliza por espectadores comodamente distribuidos. La UNSA es un hermoso estadio que tiene ademas un buen sistema de salidas y un ambiente natural precioso. Además ese estadio fue cosntruido con el 85 % del dinero de la universidad y del pueblo arequipeño y lo retante fue dado por el estado. La copa América no nos aporto nada y eso que necesita bastante ese estadio!


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

FE DE ERRATAS.
dice .." que reducieron" y debe decir " que redujeron"


----------



## freddiewa

arequipaperu said:


> ya dijeron que van las butacas a oriente pero que más necesita el nacional??
> 
> una lista de lo que yo creo necesario debería hacer el IPD:
> 
> 1. pista sintética de atletismo.
> 2. adquisición de un nuevo sistema de iluminación.
> 3. mejoramiento en boleterias y accesos.
> 4. mejoramiento de los accesos a camerinos, adicionalmente se podrian adquirir via empresas privadas mangas como se aprecian en los estadios argentinos y mejorar las ya viejas salidas al campo.
> 5. adquirir nuevo soporte publicitario para la publicidad estática a raz de campo tratando de que sea toda uniforme. No es exageración pedir las que luce el Madrid en el bernaneu porque hoy las tienen varios clubes argentinos que no son grandes y así generariamos mayor atración en inversores además que bonito se vería el nacional con esos anuncios.
> 6. Repotenciar el tablero electrónico del estadio, puesto que hoy dos pantallas no se utilizan ( me refiero a las laterales cuadradas que estan a cada lado de los números que dan el marcador).
> 7. Mejora del techo del estadio, quizas remplazo por otro material tipo traslúcido de material policarbonato empavonado.
> 
> SI TIENEN MAS IDEAS SOBRE LO QUE NECESITA EL NACIONAL PONGANLAS!!



Como lo postee anteriormente, creo que seria bacan colocar algun sistema que acerque las gradas a la cancha (algo asi como lo que hicieron para la copa America en Oriente, pero mucho mas bonito pues... como el Stade de France pero no tan complicado) ya que el estadio mas se usa para futbol y eso ampliaria la capacidad del estadio (en cuanto, no se... pero haria que se viera mejor), las demas ideas me parecen super bacanes, sobre todo la del techo. Tampoco vendria mal una remodelacion de toda la fachada del estadio... propuestas???
Sobre los camerinos, se que para la copa America trataron de remodelar el acceso para que los equipos entre por el centro del campo (como usualmente se hace en los partidos internacionales), pero creo que por falta de tiempo (o presupuesto??) no lo lograron hacer.

Saludos


----------



## Inyector

No creo que sea necsario cambiar las boleterías y accesos del nacional porque estas se remodelaron para la copa america y el mundial sub 17 no estan tan mal. Con respecto al acceso a los camerinos, cuando juega la selección ponen mangas que van desde la boca del tunel de salida hasta la cancha. Apoyo tu idea de mejorar el sistema de iluminación porque cuando se jeuga de noche apenas se puede ver y tambien remodelar el tablero electronico (aunque cuando ingresó Ivan Dibós al IPD le dió mantenimiento al marcador). Definitivamente seria buena una pista atletica y la publicidad estatica.

Por ultimo, no sabía que la capacidad del estadio de la UNSA la habian reducido.


----------



## Inyector

Nose si pondran butacas a todo oriente porque hay partes en occidente que no tienen butaca, aunque seria lo ideal que ambas tribunas cuenten con butacas.


----------



## joaoob

*Sitio con la mayoria de estadios peruanos*

A los que deseen ver en un solo sitio una lista con casi todos los estadios importantes del Peru, les recomiendo que visiten:

http://www.hinchadasdelperu.com/estadios/

Hay muy buenas fotos y sobre todo les recomiendo las del estadio Centenario de Chimbote que promete, ya lo estan terminando.....


----------



## skyperu34

gracias por el link, hay muy buenas tomas, como algunas mias y no acreditan autoria, una vez mas...... !


----------



## Carlos_"U"

jaja si pues, tb hay una foto mía taanto  como tb muchas fotos q he posteado en el foro


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

chicos gracias por el apoyo de las ideas. Yo sugería la remodelación de las boleterias porque me parecen poco prácticas, sobretodo las de oriente y ls populares, exponen mucho a la gente a estar más cerca de Paseo de la República, cuando hay partidos parece que la gente hace cola para cobrar para cobrar al banco de la nación, derrepente diseñar un sistema más ágil de venta.


----------



## rafo18

ohhhh otro arequipeño para el foro  , se bienvenidom al mundo de SSC


----------



## Enrique Jara

hola gente soy nuevo en el foro, no pense encontrar un foro asi con fotos y noticias bacanes, tambien prometo aportar para el creciemiento de esta comunidad, arriba alianza!

:banana:


----------



## Lavoe81

Enrique Jara said:


> arriba alianza!
> 
> :banana:


Comenzamos mal, Enrique, jajaja 

Bienvenido


----------



## Carlos_"U"

Sí, comenzamos mal ¬¬ jajaja


----------



## CATEQUIL

Enrique Jara said:


> arriba alianza!


Ya me caes bien, bienvenido!!


----------



## Inyector

Comentario de un organizador del Mundial sub17 que organizó Perú:

“la infraestructura que estamos instalando es la misma que se usará en el Mundial de Alemania",


----------



## Inyector

continúa:

"Con sólo decir que la edición gráfica de las imágenes de repetición se hacía en Italia y regresaban por Internet para ser incluidas en la transmisión en tipo real. El día del primer partido en Piura conversaba con el Oficial de Prensa de FIFA y me decía “la prensa son los ojos del mundo, lo que el mundo va a ver de tu Mundial es lo que ellos escriban”, y pensaba, a veces se aprende más en el pasillo que en el salón. Todas nuestras salas de prensa se instalaron bajo estándares FIFA, 1GB de ancho de banda para la transmisión de imágenes, computadoras, puntos de red y teléfonos para 120 periodistas por estadio". (palabras de Alberto Siles).

Eso implica que los estadios en el interior del país donde se jugó el mundial son excelentes


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

*que??????????*



Inyector said:


> Comentario de un organizador del Mundial sub17 que organizó Perú:
> 
> “la infraestructura que estamos instalando es la misma que se usará en el Mundial de Alemania",


esa afirmación es mas falsa que pluma de gaviota boliviana!!!!!!!


----------



## Inyector

En su comentario continua diciendo que Perú pasó la prueba de fuego de organizar un mundial bajo un pedido de la FIFA (y lo pasamos con nota sobresaliente) esto sin contar la muy buena labor que hicimos en la Copa America. Organizaremos otro evento deportivo de nivel?, por ahi leí que Perú está lanzando su candidatura a los juegos Panamericanos del 2015.


----------



## Inyector

está en la web futbolperuano.com en la columna de Alberto Siles: Juego de palabras bajo el título "El mundial sub 17 un año despues"


----------



## Inyector

arriba alianza!

Para nada....


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

*una aclaración !*

Respecto al quote que hacias acerca de la infraestructura del mundial sub 17 



Inyector said:


> Comentario de un organizador del Mundial sub17 que organizó Perú:
> 
> “la infraestructura que estamos instalando es la misma que se usará en el Mundial de Alemania",


Bueno, lo que hiciste fue citar una frase fuera de contexto atribuyendole otra interpretación. Aquí te pongo la frase textual donde verás como se refiere a la "infraestructura" pero televisiva, no a la física de los estadios

"Quedan en el recuerdo las visitas de inspección a las sedes con los técnicos de producción de televisión, “la infraestructura que estamos instalando es la misma que se usará en el Mundial de Alemania”, comentaba uno de ellos. Con sólo decir que la edición gráfica de las imágenes de repetición se hacía en Italia y regresaban por Internet para ser incluidas en la transmisión en tipo real."

Alberto Giles, en su columna el mundial sub 17 un año despues, www.futbolperuano.com

Asi que espero este aclarado el malentendido que se genero, tenemos buena infraestructura pero noe estadios comparables a los de alemania pues.


----------



## Exrexnotex

el matute es horrible ... los estadios mas chevres del Peru son el monumental , el nacional y el de Iquitos ! ,, la mayoria de los estadios ( usados en primera ) estan en muy buena condicion !!


----------



## rafo18

Estadio DE Huancayo- partido de la Copa Peru... asu que tal cantidad de aficionados


----------



## pedro1011

Me encantaría ver terminado ese estadiazo, Rafo. Se vería espectacular con sus nuevas tribunas populares y con su capacidad de 40 mil asientos en total. 
Y se colocaría automáticamente entre los seis más grandes del país, junto con el Monumental, el de San Marcos, el Nacional, el de la UNSA y el Garcilaso.


----------



## Enrique Jara

*bien!*

buena foto del estadio de huancayo alguien sabe si lo van a terminar de construir?


----------



## skyperu34

Cuando haran la ultima etapa del Garcilaso que consiste en el techado???


----------



## skyperu34

plaza de toros de Acho, para 14 000 personas


----------



## skyperu34

La vetusta plaza de toros Trujillo


----------



## Germinal

Este es un thread de estadios, no de plazas de toros... Es mas, creo que deberian demoler esos locales porque son escenario que acogen un espectaculo bestial e inhumano...


----------



## pedro1011

No es necesario demoler la plaza de Acho. Bastaría destinarla a eventos no sanguinarios. 
Ah: las fotos de coliseos y auditorios pueden postearlas al thread:
Auditorios, Teatros y Coliseos


----------



## rafo18

pedro1011 said:


> Me encantaría ver terminado ese estadiazo, Rafo. Se vería espectacular con sus nuevas tribunas populares y con su capacidad de 40 mil asientos en total.
> Y se colocaría automáticamente entre los seis más grandes del país, junto con el Monumental, el de San Marcos, el Nacional, el de la UNSA y el Garcilaso.


¿y a quien no?, ese estadio es una joyita tiene un diseño mas estilizado que el Nacional y el de la UNSA. Pero veo lejana la posibilidad de que construyan las tribunas populares, salvo que tenga un equipo en primera y este atraiga a gran cantidad de aficionados.

PD: Hunacayo esta en las semifinales de la Copa Peru.


----------



## pedro1011

rafo18 said:


> veo lejana la posibilidad de que construyan las tribunas populares, salvo que tenga un equipo en primera y este atraiga a gran cantidad de aficionados.
> 
> PD: Hunacayo esta en las semifinales de la Copa Peru.


Entonces habrá que rogar para que llegue a primera. Ese estadiazo tiene más de 20 años a medio concluir.


----------



## kikethegreat

se ven bien los estadios eh? ojala hagan algo para terminarlos


----------



## Inyector

Justo hoy escuch? un comentario en la radio en el cual decian que la capacidad del estaido de Huancayo era de 20 000 personas. Hace alg?n tiempo le? en una pagina web que la presidencia del concejo de ministros autorizaba la culminaci?n de la construcci?n del estadio de Huancayo, me imagino que autorizaban la obra mas no contaban con la financiaci?n. Adem?s si es que no me equivoco, Huancayo, Callao e Ica fueron presentadas como sedes juntos a las dem?s (en un comiezo) para el mudial sub 17 del 2005; pero como la FIFA no autoriz? a que se juegue en altura; Huancayo qued? descartada, desconozco porque las otras dos tambien fueron descartadas. El estadio de Huancayo cuenta tambi?n con una pista atletica a medio construir (con 6 carriles) cuando lo oficial es 8 carriles, aunque el presidente del IPD Arturo Woodman, han ofrecido remodelar la pista de tartan con los carriles oficiales.


----------



## alejo25

El estadio monumetal me parece increible, pero que paso con el proyecto de suites y palcos del estadio de Alianza..?
Saludes desde Bogota amigos!!!


----------



## Inyector

No, ese proyecto no se va a hacer (al menos por el momento). Si ni tienen dinero para construir la Villa de alto rendimiento que tienen en Lur?n (solo esta el terreno), ahora van a remodelar Matute. Hace algun tiempo (creo que hace 2 a?os) escuche una entrevista que le hicieron al presidente de Alianza (Alfonso De Souza Ferreira) sobre el estado de Matute y el dec?a que por lo pronto estaban metidos con el poner butacas en occidente y posteriormente en oriente. Dec?a tambien que querian copiar el ejemplo de Boca, osea tapar la fosa donde actualmente se encuentra la cancha (osea Matute es un estadio en base a una fosa) y a partir de ahi constuir el segundo anillo alrededor del estadio (en el cual se encontrarian los supuestos palcos). En la fosa tapada, osea bajo ella pensaban construir (al igual que Boca) canchas de futsal, box, voley,etc.; pero este proyecto es bastante dificil que se haga. Basta mencionar que supuestamente con el dinero que vendieron a Farfan iban a poner una cancha sintetica auxiliar y hasta ahora nada.


----------



## pedro1011

(RPP-NOTICIAS) El Instituto Peruano del Deporte suscribió un importante convenio de cooperación con la empresa minera Yanacocha, que se encargará de proporcionar el suministro y la instalación del césped sintético en el Estadio 'Héroes de San Ramón' de Cajamarca. 

Este proyecto se hace posible dentro del marco del denominado shock de inversiones para el deporte, que promueve el jefe del ente rector, Arturo Woodman. Yanacocha donará la suma de 297 mil 500 dólares americanos.

De esta manera, el complejo cajamarquino se convertirá en el séptimo estadio de fútbol en el Perú que contará con grass sintético, sumándose al Estadio Nacional de Lima, Mansiche de Trujillo, Elías Aguirre de Chiclayo, Miguel Grau de Piura, Max Augustin de Iquitos y Torres Belón de Puno.


----------



## Exrexnotex

Escucharon que van a poner pistas atleticas sinteticas en 4 estadios peruanos. uno en la videna , el otro en Iquitos y no recuerdo donde mas.


----------



## Carlos_"U"

Exrexnotex said:


> Escucharon que van a poner pistas atleticas sinteticas en 4 estadios peruanos. uno en la videna , el otro en Iquitos y no recuerdo donde mas.


ahh sí,tb vi una noticia sobre eso, creo q la 4ta estaba entre Ayacucho y el estadio Nacional.

sobre el estadio de Cajamarca, yo pienso q no era necesario una cancha sintética, puede ser de cesped natural ya q podria ser como la de Cusco.


----------



## pedro1011

Edited


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

que tan cierto es eso que pretenden poner una pista atletica al nacional?

alguien puede pasarle la direccion de éste thread a Arturo woodman??


----------



## Chimbotano

*Hola*

Hola amigos soy un Chimbotano e hincha Galvista y no saben cuanto queremos todos los Chimbotanos q terminen ese estadio el Manuel Rivera Sanchez les quiero dar unas notitas sobre el estadio q fue construido por personas o mano de obra todos Chimbotanos arquitectos Chimbotanos acero fabricado en Chimbote (SIDERPERU) el grass sera de marca Todo Sport o algo asi pero estoy seguro q en menos de 60 dias el estadio estara inagurandose esta ubicado al lado del terminal terrestre de Chimbote, en medio de las 2 principales vias de Chimbote (Pardo y Meiggs este ultimo es panamericana) el estadio ya esta ya es una realidad solo faltan los acabados y el grass pero el anillado ya la forma ya esta acontinuacion les dejo un videito q encontre el la web de la u q cuando vinieron pasaron por ahi y grabaron el estadio :
http://baterias.com.pe/ahunet/TORNEO-2006/CLAUSURA/C2006-jg-U/C2006-jg-U-001.wmv
Es un video para descargar y otra cosita
ARRIBA GALVEZ Y ARRIBA CHIMBOTE 100 AÑOS DE VIDA DRISTITAL Y 54 AÑOS DE GLORIA LA MEJOR HINCHADA DE PROVINCIA NI LA MEJORES NI EN LAS PEORES TE ABANDONAREMOS PORQ YO SI SOY CHIMBOTANO DE CORAZON


----------



## hatuhay66

*Manual FIFA estadios*

Les paso un link a un manual de FIFA sobre construcción y remodelación de estadios:
http://www.fifa.com/documents/static/regulations/espanol.PDF


----------



## Exrexnotex

Mas del monumental...




























Sacadas del website de Gremco.


----------



## rafo18

Exrexnotex said:


> Mas del monumental...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sacadas del website de Gremco.


wow ¡¡¡¡ que magnificencia y personalidad muestra el monumental, aparte de este partido y el inaugural, ¿en que ocasiines se ha vuelto a llenar? creo que fueron las unicas ocasiones.


----------



## Exrexnotex

El partido Peru vs Brazil tambien fue a estadio lleno.


----------



## kokofett

JT 69 said:


> Monumental
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nacional (José Díaz)


El Estadio Nacional se ve feo creo que necesita un modernizacion de sus exteriores y cambiarle esos colores chicheros que le han puesto celeste con rosado que feo realmente, el monumental es el mas moderno y atractivo que tenemos pero mas parece un conjunto residencial que estadio. Hace falta un poquito mas de inspiracion para hacer los estadios aqui y darle un toke mas artistico que llame la atencion del transeunte y no sea un frio edificio con tribunas.


----------



## kokofett

Chimbotano said:


> Hola amigos soy un Chimbotano e hincha Galvista y no saben cuanto queremos todos los Chimbotanos q terminen ese estadio el Manuel Rivera Sanchez les quiero dar unas notitas sobre el estadio q fue construido por personas o mano de obra todos Chimbotanos arquitectos Chimbotanos acero fabricado en Chimbote (SIDERPERU) el grass sera de marca Todo Sport o algo asi pero estoy seguro q en menos de 60 dias el estadio estara inagurandose esta ubicado al lado del terminal terrestre de Chimbote, en medio de las 2 principales vias de Chimbote (Pardo y Meiggs este ultimo es panamericana) el estadio ya esta ya es una realidad solo faltan los acabados y el grass pero el anillado ya la forma ya esta acontinuacion les dejo un videito q encontre el la web de la u q cuando vinieron pasaron por ahi y grabaron el estadio :
> http://baterias.com.pe/ahunet/TORNEO-2006/CLAUSURA/C2006-jg-U/C2006-jg-U-001.wmv
> Es un video para descargar y otra cosita
> ARRIBA GALVEZ Y ARRIBA CHIMBOTE 100 AÑOS DE VIDA DRISTITAL Y 54 AÑOS DE GLORIA LA MEJOR HINCHADA DE PROVINCIA NI LA MEJORES NI EN LAS PEORES TE ABANDONAREMOS PORQ YO SI SOY CHIMBOTANO DE CORAZON


Felicidades por el nuevo estadio, pero sin animo de bajarles el animo, no es la replica del estadio nacional y el de la UNSA?, por que no hacer estadios un poco mas creativos u originales? esos modelos son antiguos , ahora se hacen circulares o cuadrados.


----------



## rafo18

kokofett said:


> Felicidades por el nuevo estadio, pero sin animo de bajarles el animo, no es la replica del estadio nacional y el de la UNSA?, por que no hacer estadios un poco mas creativos u originales? *esos modelos son antiguos , ahora se hacen circulares o cuadrados*.


:lol: no lo quieres exagonal ?


----------



## kokofett

Chalaco said:


> Estadio 25 de Noviembre . Moquegua
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La obra considera en esta primera etapa la construcción de la tribuna de occidente que se edificará en 4 niveles. En el primer nivel destaca la distribución de vías de acceso y evacuación a tribunas bajas y altas, administración, sala de precalentamiento, camerinos para árbitros, guardianía y túneles de acceso al campo deportivo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> El segundo nivel se encuentra distribuido por 4 escaleras de acceso, zona de 200 butacas; 8 cabinas de prensa, 2 módulos de sala de conferencias, 2 cafeterías y servicios higiénicos. El tercer nivel contará con 4 escaleras de acceso y 4 baterías de servicios higiénicos. El cuarto piso estará distribuido por 4 escaleras de acceso, 4 vomitorios y tribunas altas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> En ambos extremos de la tribuna se ubica una torre de 54 metros de alto que sirve de apoyo estructural para la cobertura colgante; al interior se ubica una escalera en espiral para trabajos de mantenimiento. Como datos especiales se cita el uso de 50,000 bolsas de cemento y 500 toneladas de fierro. Este coso deportivo se asemejará una vez culminado integralmente al Estadio alemán de Colonia.
> 
> 
> 
> La obra se ejecutará en un plazo de 240 días calendario por administración directa en un área de 7,054.90 metros cuadrados a un costo de S/. 9’487,970.77 Nuevos Soles y tendrá capacidad para 8,704 espectadores.
> 
> 
> 
> La segunda etapa consiste en la construcción de la Tribuna Oriente con una capacidad para 7,000 espectadores y la tercera etapa que es la Tribuna Sur que tendrá capacidad para 5,500 espectadores que hace un total de 21, 000 espectadores que permitirá fortalecer el desarrollo del deporte junto al Plan de Desarrollo del Deporte y Recreación de la Provincia.
> 
> http://www.munimoquegua.gob.pe/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=60



Bueno al menos este estadio tiene algo de gracia, ese puente colgante lo hace un poco mas original y rompe con lo convenconal que estamos acostumbrados aver aki en nuestro pais.


----------



## kokofett

pedro1011 said:


> Excelentes imágenes, Carlos!
> Aquí encontré una foto acerca del proyecto del Estadio Municipal de Otuzco, que sería para 15 mil personas.



No sera ese la maqueta del eatdio nacional?


----------



## kokofett

AC78 said:


> El estadio Momumental de la "U" es como su nombre lo dice "Monumental". Lo unico horrible es el color huachafo de las sillas, en vez de haber puesto todas de un solo color.



Si debieron hacer que las sillas sean de color granate como fondo y formando una U unas sillas de color crema.


----------



## kokofett

pipo2277 said:


> FOTOS DE LA NUEVA PISTA ATLETICA DEL ESTADIO MAX AUSTIN


Pista sintetica celeste con blanco que original eso si es original por ke la mayoria de pistas que conocemos son naranajas, o rojas o azules pero siempre de un solo color esta tiene dos colores celeste y blanco...


----------



## kokofett

uspaorkoo said:


> muy buenas fotos...
> el estadio va a quedar muy bien...
> 
> lo unico que tendria que criticar (constructivamente logico) es el nombre
> del estadio....yo se que se debe a los 100 años de Chimbote, pero.....
> 
> no pudieron buscar un nombre un poquito mas original???
> 
> como que ese nombre ya esta muy gastado...muy usado...muy manoseado..
> 
> no solamente el diseño hace unico a un estadio sino tambien el nombre de
> este, pues es como lo llamaran toda la vida...y pues "estadio centenario"...
> 
> no se.....es como ponerle "estadio la bombonera"...osea, nada que ver pues.


Pues debian dejarlo como el que era antes osea el estadio Pensacola. o sino pes el estadio Anchoveta en referencia a los que se produce en chimbote...


----------



## kokofett

pedro1011 said:


> Aquí van unos detalles adicionales de la pista atlética del Max Augustin. Son del diario El Comercio.
> 
> *¡Al fin una pista!
> El Perú ya cuenta con una nueva pista atlética. Se instaló en Iquitos*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Iquitos. Iquitos ha pasado a convertirse en la nueva capital del atletismo peruano, aunque la sede oficial esté en Lima. Es que, cumpliendo con una promesa hecha a comienzos del año pasado cuando esta ciudad estaba peleando la posibilidad de ser una de las subsedes del Campeonato Mundial de Fútbol Sub 17 (que, al final, consiguió), el Gobierno Regional de Loreto culminó hace 15 días los trabajos de instalación de una moderna pista atlética de material sintético en el estadio Max Augustín de esta ciudad.
> 
> *La pista, adquirida a la afamada firma Mondo, tiene las mismas características que la usada en los últimos Juegos Olímpicos de Atenas y, según informó la compañía transnacional, es idéntica a la que se emplea en los Campeonatos Mundiales de Atletismo. *
> 
> *"Es un producto Super X Performance", *precisó el ex tenista Jaime Yzaga, representante de Mondo en el Perú, firma proveedora de la Federación Internacional de Asociaciones Atléticas (IAAF).
> 
> La curiosidad que tiene la pista atlética de Iquitos es que no es de un solo color, sino que ha sido especialmente hecha con carriles en colores celeste y gris, para que vaya a tono con los colores del estadio.
> 
> "Ha sido instalada por dos técnicos extranjeros que llegaron especialmente para realizar este trabajo. *El producto tiene 13 centímetros de espesor, es de jebe, caucho natural y es prefabricado, es decir, permite al atleta una correcta absorción del impacto al momento de la carrera.* Toda esta tecnología permitirá, estamos seguros, que puedan caer muchas marcas nacionales que todavía están vigentes, en especial las de velocidad y saltos", sostuvo Yzaga al comentar los detalles del escenario.
> 
> *Atletas entusiasmados*
> En un foro ubicado en la página web atletismoperuano.com, los atletas han manifestado su deseo porque pronto se realicen competencias allí. "¡Qué linda pista! Ojalá que pronto organicen un nacional o un grand prix", pidió el plusmarquista nacional Louis Tristán, desde Brasil.
> 
> "Al fin tenemos una nueva pista. Ahora sí no habrá una excusa para que los demás países del área crean que estamos en el 'año de la carreta'", agregó.



Pues con esto el estadio de iquitos va quedando bien simpatico, creo que es el que mejor atractivo tiene en nuestro pais en comparacion a los insipidos estadios de Lima.


----------



## skyperu34

Chimbotano said:


> Hola amigos soy un Chimbotano e hincha Galvista y no saben cuanto queremos todos los Chimbotanos q terminen ese estadio el Manuel Rivera Sanchez les quiero dar unas notitas sobre el estadio q fue construido por personas o mano de obra todos Chimbotanos *arquitectos Chimbotanos* acero fabricado en Chimbote (SIDERPERU) el grass sera de marca Todo Sport o algo asi pero estoy seguro q en menos de 60 dias el estadio estara inagurandose esta ubicado al lado del terminal terrestre de Chimbote, en medio de las 2 principales vias de Chimbote (Pardo y Meiggs este ultimo es panamericana) el estadio ya esta ya es una realidad solo faltan los acabados y el grass pero el anillado ya la forma ya esta acontinuacion les dejo un videito q encontre el la web de la u q cuando vinieron pasaron por ahi y grabaron el estadio :
> http://baterias.com.pe/ahunet/TORNEO-2006/CLAUSURA/C2006-jg-U/C2006-jg-U-001.wmv
> Es un video para descargar y otra cosita
> ARRIBA GALVEZ Y ARRIBA CHIMBOTE 100 AÑOS DE VIDA DRISTITAL Y 54 AÑOS DE GLORIA LA MEJOR HINCHADA DE PROVINCIA NI LA MEJORES NI EN LAS PEORES TE ABANDONAREMOS PORQ YO SI SOY CHIMBOTANO DE CORAZON


Lamento discrepar contigo, pero el arquitecto diseñador es trujillano, de mi facu, UPAO, amigo mio y jefe de obras de la muni de chimbote.........


----------



## Chimbotano

*??*

Deve ser porq el arquitecto q yo sepa es Roberto Briceño Franco y dijieron q era de Chimbote pues yo no lo conosco bien


----------



## Inyector

El estadio Monumental estuvo lleno (en su totalidad) aparte del partido inagural y el Peru - Brasil, en el partido U - Racing y en el partido U - Aurich. Sobre la forma de los estadios lei anteriormente que lo actual es construir estadios en forma de cuchara (caso el nuevo Wembley, el estadio de Arsenal) mas no en forma cuadrada o circular, es más los unicos estadios que tienen forma circular son dos: el estadio de Racing en Avellaneda que le dicen el cilindro y el estadio Maracaná en Brasil sobre el cual escuche que querian demolerlo para construir uno nuevo en la forma ya mencinada (osea en forma de cuchara).


----------



## uspaorkoo

ojala gane el galvez, se ve un equipito serio y siempre llenan su estadio.......aparte de ello seria una pena no ver a ese nuevo estadio en primera...


----------



## pedro1011

Ganó Boys. O sea, no habrá fútbol en Chimbote y habrá que seguir soportando una barra salsera. No puede ser.


----------



## Pocas Cosas

pedro1011 said:


> Ganó Boys. O sea, no habrá fútbol en Chimbote y *habrá que seguir soportando una barra salsera.* No puede ser.


Y qué tienes contra la salsita?


----------



## uspaorkoo

uummm...una pena......


----------



## uspaorkoo

entonces que gane Cienciano.:horse:


----------



## pipo2277

Lo mas triste es que asi como una vez sucedio con el Deportivo Marsa , una institucion seria apoyada por una gran empresa minera y que prometio que si ascendia remodelaria el estadio Mansiche a una capacidad de 45000 espectadores...ahora el Jose Galvez FC , otra institucion seria con una gran aficion se ve fuera de un campeonato donde predomina equipos con una situacion economica precaria y que ni siquiera pueden pagar 15000 dolres dando una mala imagen al campeonato a nivel local e internacional...una lastima....se deberia imitar a paises como Espana , Italia , inglaterra y sin ir muy lejos Chile , que cualquier equipo que suba a primera divion debe cumplir con muchos requisitos principalmente tener un presupuesto y una cancha donde entrenar , de otra manera no podria participar en un campeonato "PROFESIONAL", esperemos que el año que viene no hablemos de que Boys no tuvo dinero para pagar otra vez , sino de que estaria peliando por uno de los cupos a un torneo inetrnacional.


----------



## uspaorkoo

bueno, lo cierto es que con tanto premio e insentivos que recibieron los del boys de todas maneras pasaran una buena navidad....

pero todo esto se hizo por la desesperacion de mucha gente que veia a su boys ya casi decendido......no estoy muy enterado pero creo que hasta el Alex Kouri ofrecio una fuerte suma a los jugadores si es que no decendian...

me pregunto porque no ofrece eso mejor para que hagan una buena campaña durante el año en vez de estar ofreciendolos en forma desesperada para que no bajen.

sport boys puede tener tradicion y todo lo que quieran...pero como institucion deja muchisimo que desear....y como dije antes,...sinceramente yo queria que Boys baje....quizas no por los jugadores pero esa dirigencia se lo merecia.


----------



## Alter Ego Peru

*que tienes contra la salsita???*

es una porqueria la barra del boys y no me vengan con eso de que hay que ser tolerantes y saber respetar las diversas expresiones culturales... bahhhhhh, el boys tiene equipo malo, algunos hinchas super desadaptados y encima el miguel grau es un estadio feo, con un campo mal tratado y nunca pero nunca hacen algo para mejorarlo. asi que no solo es la salsita es todo....

el callao dberia tener un aire más a la punta que a la perla o carmen de la legua.... dale canotieri!!!


----------



## mapamundista

*Se viene la Villa Rosada....*

Reconozco que el UNSA es super bonito... pero el Boys es toda una instituciòn...una tradicìòn que no puede ser disminuida por tener un estadio "temporal" feo y una barrabrava portuaria,que bueno... tiende a ser realmente "brava"... 



arequipaperu said:


> es una porqueria la barra del boys y no me vengan con eso de que hay que ser tolerantes y saber respetar las diversas expresiones culturales... bahhhhhh, el boys tiene equipo malo, algunos hinchas super desadaptados y encima el miguel grau es un estadio feo, con un campo mal tratado y nunca pero nunca hacen algo para mejorarlo. asi que no solo es la salsita es todo....
> 
> el callao dberia tener un aire más a la punta que a la perla o carmen de la legua.... dale canotieri!!!


----------



## mapamundista

*Estàs siendo injusto...*

Hay varios estadios bonitos : Monumental,Nacional,UNSA,Max Austin..los otros màs chicos,algunos son bien pasables...y próximamente el Centenario de Chimbote....hay por lo menos 7 u 8 estadios muy agradables... es cierto que no abundan,pero tampoco nos quedamos a la zaga respecto a otros paìses latinoamericanos.. 



xoceelias said:


> Espero que no mal interpreten:
> 
> Pero así como sus ciudades coloniales son hermosas y envidiables, los estadios de futból peruanos (con excepción de uno o dos) son horribles.
> 
> Supongo que dentro de está dinámica de construcción en el país, muy pronto comenzarán también a mejorar los estadios.


----------



## pedro1011

arequipaperu said:


> encima el miguel grau es un estadio feo, con un campo mal tratado y nunca pero nunca hacen algo para mejorarlo. asi que no solo es la salsita es todo....
> 
> el callao dberia tener un aire más a la punta que a la perla o carmen de la legua.... dale canotieri!!!


Sí. El estadio, a pesar de ser relativamente nuevo (sólo tiene diez o doce años) está en muy mal estado. Cuando se le ve por la TV, la cancha da vergüenza.


----------



## skyperu34

*Estadio Mansiche de Trujillo, en aquella noche del Cienciano 2-1 Universitario*


----------



## uranio

Aunque las fotos no son muy buenas, parece que el campo está bien cuidado.


----------



## FerGon

uranio said:


> Aunque las fotos no son muy buenas, parece que el campo está bien cuidado.


Claro es sintetico:nuts:


----------



## uranio

jajaj. Olvidé que el campo fue cambiando para el Mundial...:nuts:


----------



## freddiewa

mapamundista said:


> Reconozco que el UNSA es super bonito... pero el Boys es toda una instituciòn...una tradicìòn que no puede ser disminuida por tener un estadio "temporal" feo y una barrabrava portuaria,que bueno... tiende a ser realmente "brava"...


El Boys sera una tradicion, pero no puedes decir que es una institucion, si nisiquiera tienen dinero para mantener una cancha de futbol, que debe ser una de las cosas mas baratas en el presupuesto, tampoco pueden pagar a un ex tecnico (osea... al tecnico actual cuanto le estaran debiendo). Equipos asi de desorganizados no pueden estar en un campeonato... Huaral descendio definitivamente por esas razones, Boys deberia, la U tambien, y otros tantos que son manejados por directivos que solo estan ahi para agarrarse la plata... Los unicos estadios con canchas verdes son los que tienen cancha sintetica y el Garcilazo... nadie mas... eso me parece una verguenza... el estadio del Ancash parece que lo cortaran con vacas...

Saludos


----------



## Inyector

Enontre esto en la web (exactamente en Wikipedia):

*Futuros proyectos de estadios en Perú*
Tras la remodelación de los estadios peruanos tras la Copa América 2004 y la Copa Mundial de Fútbol Sub 17 2005, a lo largo y ancho del Perú se ha desatado una fiebre por construir o reconstruir estadios para realizar en un futuro un evento deportivo importante (como es la Copa Mundial de Fútbol. Entre los principales proyectos tenemos:

*Estadio Centenario Manuel Rivera Sánchez*

Ubicado en la localidad de Pensacola, en Chimbote, Región Ancash, también es conocido como el Monumental de Pensacola . Comenzó a construirse en el 2005 y se encuentra casi al 95% de la obra total, y se estima que podría estar inaugurándose en marzo del 2007. Las obras son financiadas por el Gobierno Central, el Gobierno Regional y la Municipalidad de Pensacola. Contará con cesped artificial (el octavo escenario del país con etsa característica) y con una capacidad total de 25 mil espectadores.

*Si es que no me equivoco este estadio ya ha sido inaugurado y el proyecto consiste en que el campo sea sintetico, que tenga pista de altetismo e iluminación artificial*

*Estadio 25 de noviembre*

Ubicado en la ciudad sureña de Moquegua, Región del mismo nombre. Se estima su inauguración para el 2008, a mediados de año con un partido entre Perú y Bolivia (debido a que esta última posee un puerto de tránsito libre en la misma Región). Dividida en tres etapas, la primera verá la construcción de la Tribuna Occidente más la cancha de fútbol y vestuarios con túneles de acceso compartidos; la segunda, la Tribuna Oriente; la tercera, Tribunas Populares. Como dato extra, a ambos lados de la Tribuna Occidente habrá dos torres de más de 54 metros de altura que servirán de apoyo para la cobertura colgante de dicha Tribuna.

*Este estadio se vien construyendo* 

*Estadio Francisco Gonzales García*

Se ubicará en la ciudad de Sullana (Región Piura)y será propiedad exclusiva del club Alianza Atlético de Sullana. Lleva por nombre a uno de los personajes vinculados en la historia del club y de la región. Se ubicará, más exactamente en el distrito de Jíbito, a la altura del Km. 5 de la Carretera a Paita. Poseerá palcos suite que constarán alrededor de 11 mil dólares, con capacidad total de 25 mil espectadores. Aun no tiene fecha de inauguración, pero las obras ya están siendo realizadas desde julio del 2004

*Segun la informacion la contrusccion de este estadio se encuentra paralizada. Supuestamente forma parte de un gran complejo deportivo de propiedad del clu Alianza Atletico*

*Estadio Alejandro Villanueva*

Uno de los clubes más importantes del país, como es Alianza Lima no podía estar ajeno a la fiebre de construcciones deportivos que florece en el país. Su estadio (considerado como uno de los más peligrosos e inseguros de la capital) será demolido para levantar una nueva construcción en el mismo lugar, que contará para 45 mil espectadores, con palcos suite para los socios. En caso de un a negativa, en asamblea de socios, a la demolición total, se harán mejoras complementarias para terminar el proyecto original (inconcluso por más de 30 años). Aún no se tiene fecha de inicio del proyecto, pero se espera que se comienze antes de julio del 2009, para ser inaugurado en la fiesta de celebración de los 110 años del club, dos años más tarde.

Este proyecto es muy dificil que se concrete porque principalmente en el club no hay dinero y como siempre digo, si no tienen dinero para hacer su villa deportiva en Lurin, mucho menos tendran dinero para construir (o remodelar su estadio), aunque claro si se concreta seria muy buena obra


----------



## pipo2277

*EN CUATRO MESES CULMINARAN OBRAS DE ESTADIO CENTENARIO*

Les falta terminar una parte de la tribuna occidente, en lo que es acabado de veredas, algunos enchapes de mayólica, en general les falta todo lo que es electrificación, la pista atlética, gras sintético, implementar lo que es tribuna y seguridad. Añadió que en los alrededores del Estadio, falta ejecutar parte de lo que es vereda y pavimentación, en lo que respecta a veredas deben estar culminando este fin de semana, para iniciar la pavimentación e implementación de áreas verdes.


----------



## uranio

Esta quedando bien el Estadio Centenario.


----------



## alibiza_1014

Impresionante el nuevo estadio Chimbotano, se lo merecén. Esa última foto que pusistes Pipo, se ve bravaza!!


----------



## Jose Perez

Lindo el estadio chimbotano!!
En remodelacion el estadio de la ciudad de Mollendo,Arequipa.
Tome las fotos cuando estuve por ahi hace una semana.En verdad no se para cuantos espectadores sera el proyecto.Si algun mollendino o arequipeNo tiene la info,la pone.


----------



## Carlos_"U"

Con razón Melgar quiere presentar como su segunda sede a Mollendo.


----------



## rafo18

Aca encontre un render y la nota periodistica del estadio de Mollendino:


----------



## skyperu34

No me gusta ese estadio, pero definitivamente es un gran logro para Mollendo, bien ahi !


----------



## rafo18

*Avance del estadio puneño.*

Bueno creo que estoy en falta con el foro, haber si con esta foto me reinvidico jeje.
Esta foto del avance del estadio puneño la tome en Noviembre del 2006 desde el quinto piso del hotel en mi viaje de promocion.


----------



## skyperu34

estan remodelandolo??? Sera todo techado o solo la preferencial?


----------



## rafo18

^^ Por lo que vi solo hiban a techar la preferencial y cambiar el grass. Tambien vi que estan refaccionando las paredes aunque en el panel decia de la construccion decia: "Ampliacion y remodelacion del estadio Torres Belon"


----------



## Inyector

Segun lei informacion, la obra se encuentra muy retrasada y los puneños estan algo molestos porque creo que la fetividad de la virgen de la candelaria no se va a realizar en el estadio (donde normalmente se realiza) ya que se encuentra atrazado en las obras y no puede efectuarse ahi ningun tipo de evento


----------



## uspaorkoo

el de Mollendo no me gusta mucho...me recuerda a los 3 gemelos de chiclayo Piura y trujillo....

pero el de puno se ve interesante....me gusta la fachada exterior con esos arcos....ojala que se logre terminar a tiempo.


----------



## pedro1011

Interesante tu foto del Torres Belón, Rafo. Ojalá que no demore mucho la cancha de césped sintético.
Bueno, aquí va una del Mansiche, de la época del Mundial Sub 17.


----------



## skyperu34

que buenisima foto que te has conseguido pedro, me gusta esa toma del Mansiche. En lo particular, Trujillo merece mucho mejor estadio que el actual (no necesariamente grande)


----------



## uranio

Buena foto, se ve muy bien el estadio Mansiche.


----------



## pipo2277

*Estadio Alejandro Villanueva*


----------



## uranio

Se ve muy bien el estadio, muy cuidado...


----------



## uspaorkoo

uummm...


----------



## pedro1011

La cancha se ve excelente. El estadio de Alianza ha mejorado mucho su aspecto con las butacas que pusieron en toda la tribuna de occidente.


----------



## skyperu34

y que tal luce el matute por fuera???? Esta pintado, arreglado?? o sigue dando lastima ????????


----------



## Carlos_"U"

Pedro q buena foto del Mansiche conseguiste!! y bueno Matute no es de mi agrado, para mi es un estadio algo feo, aunque ha mejorado con las butacas en occidente.


----------



## uspaorkoo

una lastima que tanto esfuerzo por mejorar estadios pareciera que no sirva de nada,....
el futbol peruano se encuentra sin temor a exagerar en la peor etapa de su historia.


----------



## Trujillo_Rocks

y pues si... en todos sus niveles... clubes,juveniles,mayores etc etc


----------



## Jose Perez

Despues de Argentina ,Brasil, Mexico y Colombia tenemos los mejores estadios de Latinoamerica.


----------



## pipo2277

Estadio san Martin









Elias Aguirre de Chiclayo


----------



## Skypiura

skyperu34 said:


> y que tal luce el matute por fuera???? Esta pintado, arreglado?? o sigue dando lastima ????????


Matute por fuera sigue igual como siempre!!


----------



## luiscaraqueño

Que estadios tan bonitos tiene Peru!!!
El Monumental U es envidiable!!!


----------



## hatuhay66

*Algunas fotos del archivo*

VIP Chiclayo (Mundial Sub17)








Chiclayo (Inauguracion Sub17)








Piura (Inauguracion Sub17)








Trujillo (Inauguracion Sub17) El video lo vi alguna vez en YouTube








Juliaca (Alfonso Ugarte de local vs Villa del Mar)








Ciudad de Lambayeque (Aqui jugaban los Diablos Rojos)








Estadio de Tacna









Gracias SkyPiura!!!


----------



## Skypiura

hatuhay66..., no puedo visualizar tus fotos!


----------



## kikethegreat

ponte lentes xq yo si las veo jeje


----------



## uspaorkoo

yo tambien las veo... O_O


----------



## Carlos_"U"

ayer no se veían ¬¬ ... buenas fotos, hasta la parte vip del Elías Aguirre es muy parecida a la del Mansiche.


----------



## Inyector

Excelentes fotos.Si es que nom e equivoco, el estadio de Lambayeque fue remodelado para que sirva como cancha de entrenamiento durante el mundial sub17, por eso luce bien


----------



## hatuhay66

Inyector, efectivamente el estadio fué remodelado luego de la Copa América y antes del Mundial y se usó como campo de entrenamiento.

Carlos_U, efectivamente el VIP es muy similar, pero el Mansiche conserva aún la vieja tribuna de Occidente con mejoras sólo en la zona central del VIP (acceso, sala y tribuna), los 2 camerines principales, arbitros y tópico; porque la remodelación incidió principalmente en Oriente, que se ve espectacular en esa foto que la tengo de WallPaper en mi compu. El Elías Aguirre tiene una tribuna principal muy completa en cuanto a instalaciones adicionales.

Encontré estas fotos antiguas del Max Augustín, una verdadera obra de ingeniería:

La tribuna principal el 19 de Junio de 2005 a tres meses del inicio de obra, aún se ve la tribuna antigua sobre la que se construyó la ampliación:









Foto del 5 de Setiembre de 2005, el estadio se usó por primera vez 50 dias más tarde (increible!!!). Se ve la última etapa de instalación del techo, las máquinas de asfalto y la máquina que colocó el caucho en la cancha:









Detalle el apoyo del techo:


----------



## uranio

Buenas fotos sobre la construccion del estadio...


----------



## skyperu34

que buenas fotos del Max Austin.

Respecto al mansiche, se demolieron las viejas tribunas norte sur y oriente, y se construyo todo nuevo, tanto las Norte sur y oriente. En occidente, se construyo nuevos salones VIP camerinos, casetas de periodistas, etc. y se mantuvo la configuracion original de la tribuna de espectadores, los cambios fueron en el interior de esta, mas la nueva fachada con nuevos ambientes hacia afuera.


----------



## hatuhay66

skyperu34 said:


> que buenas fotos del Max Austin.
> 
> Respecto al mansiche, se demolieron las viejas tribunas norte sur y oriente, y se construyo todo nuevo, tanto las Norte sur y oriente. En occidente, se construyo nuevos salones VIP camerinos, casetas de periodistas, etc. y se mantuvo la configuracion original de la tribuna de espectadores, los cambios fueron en el interior de esta, mas la nueva fachada con nuevos ambientes hacia afuera.


Una corrección: el estadio de Iquitos se llama *Max Augustín *en honor al millonario que donó el estadio original.

En esta foto se ve lo que dices (antes de la Copa América: pasto natural y astas a la espalda del campo). Al lado izquierdo se ve el apéndice que es el Salón VIP y al lado de las torres de luz de Occidente se ven con dificultad los camerines secundarios.


----------



## Inyector

Respecto al Mansiche, leí anteriormente una información que se pensaba construir un segundo anillo sobre las actuales tribunas para aumentar la capacidad del estadio (42000 o 48000 espectadores) y sobre la tribuna de occidente se pensaba (o piensa nose) construir palcos suites; es más cuando jugaba la universidad cesar vallejo en primera, el mismo cesar acuña informo que se planeaban construir los palcos sobre la tribuna mencionada. Seria bueno despejar esta duda


----------



## skyperu34

eso quedo en nada, pues no habiendo equipo en primera, seria un gasto demas.


----------



## Carlos_"U"

Arturo Woodman tb quería hacer eso en el Mansiche antes del mundial sub 17.


----------



## hatuhay66

El Mansiche sólo tiene espacio para crecer hacia Occidente. Eso descarta los anillos.
Se quería hacer una nueva tribuna de Occidente y también hubo la idea de los palcos.
Los estadios modernos tienden más a la comodidad que al tamaño y el Mansiche aún con el Manucci en Primera sólo se llenaría una o dos veces al año con suerte.
Adicionalmente, el dinero de mejoramiento de infraestructura está ahora dirigido a otros deportes.
Lo único concreto en ese estadio es que se va a mejorar la pista atlética, luego podrían venir más butacas y remotamente palcos.


----------



## Carlos_"U"

Este fue el "render" q salió en el tiempo q se decía q el Mansiche iba a ser ampliado:


----------



## Pocas Cosas

skyperu34 said:


> eso quedo en nada, pues no habiendo equipo en primera, seria un gasto demas.


Que lástima, espero q se realice la ampliación.


----------



## freddiewa

Yo creo que el Max Augustin se veria fabuloso si se hiciera la tribuna Oriente igual a la de Occidente y se techara mejor las tribunitas de norte y sur.

Saludos


----------



## pedro1011

Creo que las canchas sintéticas, que pueden ser utilizadas a diario, van a elevar notablemente el nivel de nuestro fútbol, pues cada vez más gente va a acostumbrarse al trajín en canchas grandes, y a moverse mejor en ellas. Van a haber menos pericoteros de fulbito (con patadita de bebe) y más jugadores de potencia y velocidad, lo que nos hace falta.


----------



## uspaorkoo

creo que ciudades como Trujillo, Chiclayo y Huancayo merecen tener mejores y mas amplios estadios.....mas alla si hay o no equipos en primera.


----------



## ivan_1984

En estos últimos años se ha notado el mejoramiento en la insfraestructura deportiva en Perú, lástima que acá en Chile no sigan ese ejemplo, lamentablemente el gobierno chileno no apoya el deporte, todo ese dinero que podría ir para mejorar los estadios y para apoyar a los deportistas se gasta en campañas electorales.

El estadio de Iquitos se ve espectacular, al igual que los de Chiclayo, Piura, Trujillo y Tacna.

Yo hace tiempo vi un video antiguo de un torneo de atletismo que se realizó en el Estadio Nacional de Lima, fue por el año 74 o 75, me gustaría saber cuantos andaniveles tiene la pista atlética de ese estadio, si es de 6 u 8 andaniveles; ojalas a ese estadio junto con el Monumental de Arequipa les pongan pista de atletismo sintética.


----------



## Jose Perez

si en eso tienes razon,chile se quedo en estadios.Una vez que veia un partido de Peru-Chile en Tacna por TVN,el comentarista decia que Chile tenia que aprender de Peru en construccion de estadios.Seguro que el gobierno chileno se pondra la pilas pronto.Saludos


----------



## mapamundista

*5 x 5*

No entendí bien.. son 5 series pero son "todos contra todos" ???... a ver si entiendo : son 5 series... 8 partidos en total (ida y vuelta)... terminan las 8 fecha y empieza una segunda "tanda" de 5 series con otros 8 partidos...lo que para que se dé un todos contra todos serían 40 partidos (40 fechas..40 semanas)... ya no habrían ni Apertura ni Clausura...sólo un Descentralizado.. no ?... estoy en lo cierto ó he interpretado mal ?



hcastgu said:


> -------------------------------
> 
> ESTO LO HICIERON EL AÑO PASADO EN CHILE Y ASI LO HACEN LOS MEXICANOS.......CREO QUE SERIA UNA BUENA IDEA ASI.
> 
> LO QUE SI ME GUSTARIA ES QUE SE CREE UN CAMPONATO ALTERNO, ES DECIR COMO LOS QUE HAY EN EUROPA: EJEMPLO, EN ITALIA ESTA LA LIGA ITALIANA, LA COPA DE ITALIA Y LA SUPERCOPA DE ITALIA.
> 
> CREO QUE PODRIA JUGARSE UN TORNEO TIPO COPA Y EL CAMPEON VAYA DIRECTAMENTE A LA LIBERTADORES, Y LUEGO EN EL TORNEO DE LIGA (APERTURA Y CLAUSURA) QUE CLASIFIQUEN LOS 8 PRIMEROS Y LUEGO PLAY OFF HJASTALA FINAL, SERIA MAS EMOCIONANTE.
> 
> EL CAMPOEN DE LIGAY DE COPA JUGARIAN LA SUPERCOPA


----------



## francis2064

mapamundista said:


> No entendí bien.. son 5 series pero son "todos contra todos" ???... a ver si entiendo : son 5 series... 8 partidos en total (ida y vuelta)... terminan las 8 fecha y empieza una segunda "tanda" de 5 series con otros 8 partidos...lo que para que se dé un todos contra todos serían 40 partidos (40 fechas..40 semanas)... ya no habrían ni Apertura ni Clausura...sólo un Descentralizado.. no ?... estoy en lo cierto ó he interpretado mal ?


ok son 5 series pero la serie es solo para mantener a 5 punteros porque los de la serie a jugarian contra la b,c,d y e haciendo solo un descentralizado es decir un todos contra todos pero tenemos 5 tablas de posiciones en la cual la tabla a no tiene nada que ver con la b la c,d o e pero al final del campeonato solo los 3 mejores segundos y los campeones de serie irian a una liguilla eliminatoria algo asi como un octavos de final, es por eso que pienso que el campeonato se haria mas interesante y llamaria mas publico ya que la gente solo sigue al equipo cuando esta puntero y aca tendriamos 5 punteros si estos punteros se despuntan igual el campeonato estaria interesante ya que habrian equipos peleando por los 3 cupos restantes para la liguilla entonces asi tenemos mas equipos peleando por mas cosas y en la etapa de liguilla pues seria emocionante porque seria eliminatorio


----------



## mapamundista

*Así como hacen en la Sub.17,20*

De hecho sería más emocionante... es cierto Francis,generaría más expectativa y el campeonato sería más dinámico... 
Por supuesto siempre y cuando....gane....mi querido Sport Boys !!!!



francis2064 said:


> ok son 5 series pero la serie es solo para mantener a 5 punteros porque los de la serie a jugarian contra la b,c,d y e haciendo solo un descentralizado es decir un todos contra todos pero tenemos 5 tablas de posiciones en la cual la tabla a no tiene nada que ver con la b la c,d o e pero al final del campeonato solo los 3 mejores segundos y los campeones de serie irian a una liguilla eliminatoria algo asi como un octavos de final, es por eso que pienso que el campeonato se haria mas interesante y llamaria mas publico ya que la gente solo sigue al equipo cuando esta puntero y aca tendriamos 5 punteros si estos punteros se despuntan igual el campeonato estaria interesante ya que habrian equipos peleando por los 3 cupos restantes para la liguilla entonces asi tenemos mas equipos peleando por mas cosas y en la etapa de liguilla pues seria emocionante porque seria eliminatorio


----------



## pipo2277

mapamundista said:


> De hecho sería más emocionante... es cierto Francis,generaría más expectativa y el campeonato sería más dinámico...
> Por supuesto siempre y cuando....gane....mi querido Sport Boys !!!!


Todo listo para que el estadio de Chimbote tenga grass sintetico , pronto se iniciaria la instalacion


----------



## pedro1011

Wow. Está quedando muy bien el estadio. Ojalá que le pongan un pasto sintético como el de Iquitos, para que los jugadores no tengan pretextos.


----------



## skyperu34

Se ve bien Tendrá sus butacas por lo menos en preferencial?? Ojala sea minimo en ambas tribunas, occidente y oriente como el de Iquitos.... Se veria mucho mas bonito de lo que es...


----------



## Lia_01

*pasto sintético no es bueno*



pedro1011 said:


> Wow. Está quedando muy bien el estadio. Ojalá que le pongan un pasto sintético como el de Iquitos, para que los jugadores no tengan pretextos.


Dicen que el pasto sintético no es bueno, porque les raspa la piel a los jugadores, además les dificulta el desplazamiento, no hay nada como el pasto natural. Los estadios de los países del primer mundo sólo usan natural, el pasto sintético es vendido para nuestros países que no son países ricos.hno:


----------



## uspaorkoo

pedro1011 said:


> Wow. Está quedando muy bien el estadio. Ojalá que le pongan un pasto sintético como el de Iquitos, para que los jugadores no tengan pretextos.


ya basta de pasto sintetico, de una vez que se ponga pasto natural y punto.
asi nadie se queja y todos felices.


----------



## pedro1011

Cuando los chibolos de la Sub 17 jugaron el mundial aquí en el Perú, hicieron partidos de alto nivel, y ninguno se quejó de las canchas. 
El pasto sintético es lo que se necesita en el país, por su muy bajo costo de mantenimiento (factor fundamental y decisivo en un país pobre como el nuestro) y porque puede ser utilizado intensamente, todos los días. Gracias a él, el fútbol se podrá masificar, la gente se olvidará un poco del pernicioso fulbito y aprenderá a jugar en canchas de medidas reglamentarias.
Al pasto natural hay que cuidarlo como oro, dándole un uso mínimo, para que no se convierta en una pampa, como lo son muchas de nuestras provincias (Sullana, Huaraz, Ica, el mismo Callao). Los resultados futbolísticos están a la vista.
La ventaja del primero es obvia. Hasta hace más veloz el juego, lo que viene a pelo para que nuestro fútbol deje de jugarse a paso de tortuga. 

Espero que cada vez más provincias lo sigan instalando (eso sí, buscando que sea de la mejor calidad, como el de Iquitos).
Ah: y se debería prohibir, sea con pasto natural o artificial, jugar en Piura o Sullana a la criminal hora del mediodía, cuando el calor es realmente brutal.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Este es mi primer post en este thread y los felicito porque ya vamos a llegar a los 500 sin problemas de mayor ìndole.

Un ejemplo para otros threads de igual calidad visual pero que mueren por la viva competencia entre regiones.

Salute


----------



## ivan_1984

Pareciera que el estadio nacional lo inauguraron hace 2 años, le han hecho una gran remodelación.


----------



## juanitopaisa6

PENSE QUE ESTABAMOS EN EL 3 LUGAR EN INFRAESTRUCTURA DE ESTADIOS

PERO AHORA ME DOY CUENTA DE QUE SOMOS EL 4 :lol: 


EN TODO CASO ESTEN PENDIENTES DE LA CONSTRUCCION DE UN NUEVO ESTADIO EN BOGOTA. LOS INVITO AL FORO COLOMBIANO 

PARA QUE SIGAN DE CERCA LA NOTICIA

EL DEL CALI LO INAGURAN EN AGOSTO QUE LENTITUD¡¡¡¡¡ :bash:


----------



## uspaorkoo

bueno, ahora que parece que el Galvez volvio a primera lo unico positivo del asunto es que para aquellos que se quedaron con las ganas ahora si podran ver al nuevo estadio de chimbote en primera.....

claro que esa no era la forma,......solo una muestra mas de la incapacidad de los dirigentes peruanos.....Galvez a primera de nuevo? Ancash se va?...
todo un cambalache como dice un tango argentino.


----------



## Lia_01

*Yo creo que este foro*

le encantaría a mi esposo :lol:


----------



## Inyector

Hace poco escuche a unos allegados de Gino Pinasco (presidente electo de Universitario) que ya pensaban en ampliar la Av. Javier Prado hasta la carretera central para asi poder utilizar el monumental. También pensaban remodelar el estadio Lolo Fernandez. Ojala de esta manera se pueda utilizar el monumental para los clasicos y partidos importantes asi como eventos importantes


----------



## Germinal

*Estadio Nacional tendrá moderno techado y pista atlética de tartán*

jueves, 22 marzo 2007

Lima - Perú (ORBITA).- El Instituto Peruano del Deporte convocará a un concurso a través del Colegio de Arquitectos del Perú para la remodelación total del Estadio Nacional de Lima que, al cabo de más de 54 años, necesita modernizar su diseño interno y externo para ponerse a la par de los mejores estadios de Sudamérica y el mundo.

La novedosa remodelación del Estadio Nacional, primer escenario deportivo del país con un aforo para 45,000 espectadores, contempla el techado del mismo, (sólo las tribunas de occidente y oriente lo tienen) instalación de modernas butacas en las tribunas occidente, oriente, sur y norte, y la colocación de una pista atlética de material de Tartán, además de dar una sustancial mejora a las cabinas de transmisión radial y de televisión, así como el reacondicionamiento de los servicios higiénicos.

La agresiva remodelación del coloso de José Díaz busca que nuestro primer coliseo deportivo luzca modernizado en sus instalaciones pero sin perder su tradicional diseño con miras a los Juegos Panamericanos de 2015, al que nuestro país postula para obtener las sede de dichos juegos del circuito olímpico.

El Estadio Nacional fue construido durante los años 1951 y 1952, inaugurándose el 27 de octubre de 1952, ofrece una capacidad para 45,000 espectadores. Algunos cronistas deportivos lo han denominado: “Coloso de José Díaz”, debido al nombre de una de las calles que lo circunda, sin que éste sea su nombre oficial.










http://www.agenciaorbita.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=2847&Itemid=57&lang=


----------



## pedro1011

Excelente noticia. Por fin el Nacional será sometido a cirugía mayor, para rejuvenerlo totalmente.


----------



## mapamundista

*Mala elección de tu marido...*

Debería ser del equipo de "los rosados" (mira que acá somos muchos...:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: ) y no de los "grones"... 


Lia_01 said:


> le encantaría a mi esposo :lol:


----------

